# Qld Xmas In July 2007 - Case Consumption



## Zizzle (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11. Frogman - K&K APA
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


I'm a slack bugger and only bottled mine today. So I wanted to kick of this thread with a reminder to leave it for a few weeks before trying it.


----------



## bconnery (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks. 
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11. Frogman - K&K APA
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## frogman (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks. 
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## Mothballs (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks. 
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/07)

Mothballs said:


> 1. winkle - Smokey IRA
> 2. Screwtop - Klsch
> 3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
> 4. Jye - American Rye
> ...



Why not mark the bottles accordingly?? Have done mine.

:beer:


----------



## frogman (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks. 
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me know
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/07)

frogman said:


> 1. winkle - Smokey IRA
> 2. Screwtop - Klsch
> 3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
> 4. Jye - American Rye
> ...


----------



## winkle (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## NickB (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Stawberry Porter
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## fixa (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## Tyred (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## Screwtop (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007 
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007 
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907 
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (24/7/07)

InCider said:


> 1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
> 2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
> 3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
> 4. Jye - American Rye
> ...


----------



## berapnopod (24/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown?
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg.

----------------

This is my first QLD case swap, but I have been in a few in NSW. I have been known to give very detailed and lengthy reviews of beers, and copped some flack over it. If you want an example, check out a few of the reviews I did here.

If you *don't* want me to review your beer in this forum, send me a PM.

Berp.


----------



## InCider (24/7/07)

berapnopod said:


> This is my first QLD case swap, but I have been in a few in NSW. I have been known to give very detailed and lengthy reviews of beers, and copped some flack over it. If you want an example, check out a few of the reviews I did here.
> 
> If you *don't* want me to review your beer in this forum, send me a PM.
> 
> Berp.



Hey Berp,

You must review my beer, but I will accept mixed metaphors only. 

InCider.


----------



## berapnopod (25/7/07)

InCider said:


> Hey Berp,
> 
> You must review my beer, but I will accept mixed metaphors only.
> 
> InCider.



I'll see what I can do for ya, InCider.

Berp.


----------



## stillscottish (26/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg.


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.


Those of you who got a bottle with 9 squared (don't know how to do the superscript here) on the lid have a different beer. 

This is an English IPA, also ready to drink now.


----------



## browndog (29/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale *Get into it now*
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg

two months keg conditioned and bottled on friday for your drinking pleasure.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (29/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye, Ready to drink but a bit of cold conditioning may help the appearance.
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!

Thought I'd start with this one as it needed less time to get to drinking temp 

Colour: beautiful amber, good clarity too. 

Carbonation level is great. 

Nice flavour a little but I'm picking up something that seems out of place. 

I would say that this beer might be a little highly hopped, or else a tang from something that isn't quite right. 

My pour did have some floaties but I put that down to me deciding to not be too careful with the pour, but perhaps my bottle had something...

My taste buds might not be in the best state for constructive criticism right now, but I do find the balance in this beer a little out. If I'm wrong then apologies for telling you something is wrong with your beer when it isn't Nick...

Mind you, the tang is fading as the beer gets lower too...

I think we should get the recipe thread going, as I'd be curious to know what I'm picking up here, and whether I'm just wide of the mark...


----------



## NickB (29/7/07)

bconnery said:


> 17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
> 
> Thought I'd start with this one as it needed less time to get to drinking temp
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree with you more mate. I believe you'll get a few floaties in the bottles, as I was stuggling to get enough to fill the 19 needed. Think I got a bit of break or something in there.

And the taste, well, who knows. Chalk it down to me being a pretty piss-poor brewer at this stage, and my stupidity for using the first brew from my new setup.....

Anywho, All feedback welcome for sure. I know it's not the best, heck, might not even be able to class it as a bitter....Still pretty ordinary though. Don't say I didn't warn ya!!!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

NickB said:


> Couldn't agree with you more mate. I believe you'll get a few floaties in the bottles, as I was stuggling to get enough to fill the 19 needed. Think I got a bit of break or something in there.
> 
> And the taste, well, who knows. Chalk it down to me being a pretty piss-poor brewer at this stage, and my stupidity for using the first brew from my new setup.....
> 
> ...



Nick mate, You should find, I hope at least, that these tasting threads are never about rubbishing a beer, but saying how we found it and hopefully finding ways we can all learn more about this game. 

Although there were things I found to be out about this beer there were also good points, colour and clarity, floaties aside, and the carbonation level too. 

Don't consider yourself a piss-poor brewer, just one who is learning, as we all are!

I might start the recipe thread so put yours in there too, and put in as much as you can about method etc too...

Cheers

Ben


----------



## NickB (29/7/07)

Yeah, definitely not having a go at you for the review at all! I just tend to rubbish my own stuff a fair bit......

Cheers

Nick


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

NickB said:


> Yeah, definitely not having a go at you for the review at all! I just tend to rubbish my own stuff a fair bit......
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick



Fair enough. Many if not most of us our are our own harshest critics!


----------



## NickB (29/7/07)

OK, added the recipe to the recipe thread.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## bconnery (29/7/07)

16. Tyred Pale Ale

Dark. So dark in fact that I went back to double check the lid number. Not saying this is a bad thing I just wasn't expecting it. 

Nice creamy head that is retained all the way down the glass. Carbonation level spot on. 

Nice malt background with a hop bite that is nice without being at the level of many tried that night...

Very very drinkable. Has a hint of sweetness to it as it warms up but not in an overpowering way.


----------



## Screwtop (29/7/07)

bconnery said:


> Nick mate, You should find, I hope at least, that these tasting threads are never about rubbishing a beer, but saying how we found it and hopefully finding ways we can all learn more about this game.
> 
> Although there were things I found to be out about this beer there were also good points, colour and clarity, floaties aside, and the carbonation level too.
> 
> ...



Want to echo what Ben has to say above. For the newbs, what we all expect of each other is good honest responses to our beers. Each one is valid, and there are never any real surprises, we have tasted our beers and sometimes we need to hear about them in someone elses words. Made a beer that I thought was really close to a commercial example recently, was happy with the result but there was something boring about it. A new brewer gave me his opinion which was that is was pretty much "a flat liner of a beer", nothing jumped out and grabbed you. He was spot on, I knew that, but in an effort to clone a beer I was looking for comparisons to the real deal. It's a nice beer, but a bit ho-hum. Your beers will be good, your future beers will be better.


----------



## Chad (30/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye, Ready to drink but a bit of cold conditioning may help the appearance.
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier, *Bottle conditioned, drink it now while it's fresh.*
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg


----------



## bonj (30/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye, Ready to drink but a bit of cold conditioning may help the appearance.
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Bohemian Pilsner - filled from keg - lagered 4 weeks in keg. Drink whenever you want
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier, Bottle conditioned, drink it now while it's fresh.
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg


----------



## Jye (30/7/07)

*Battle of the American Amber Ales (Browndog Vs Mothballs)*

*Browndog*

Apperance - Beautiful deep amber and excellent clarity. A aggressive pour was needed to produce a head which fades away to a creamy layer.

Aroma - Up front hops (late addition but not dry hopped?) over the caramel which is the way I like it. Aroma is typical of citrus/resiny hops.

Taste - Perfect carbonation, slight alcohol but this is expected at 6.6%. Sweet caramel coats the mouth but is not cloy and is balanced by the bitterness.

Overall - Great example of the style but my preference would be to dry it out just a little which would make it moreish, at the moment the flavour lingers a bit to much for me. Reminds me of eating wagyu steak and drinking AAA at the 152 :beerbang: 

*Mothballs*

Apperance - Crystal clear amber but not as dark as Browndogs. The glass is a flood with bubble which form a more fluffy merengue head (pour slowly and carefully).

Aroma - Oh man thats good, reminds me of caramel lollies and I love it. Possible slight honey/honeycomb (centennial or possible diacetyl?).

Taste - The balance is more towards the hops than malt and reminds of centennial/cascade. The higher carbonation helps to make it drier and it lacks the caramel present in the aroma.

Overall - Very easy to drink but more of an APA than a AAA.


----------



## NickB (30/7/07)

OK, back on the wagon tonight.

First up - 12. Chad - Witbier, Bottle conditioned, drink it now while it's fresh.

Firstly, never been a massive fan of the old Wit, but recently have started to aquire a bit of a taste for them

This example pours with a nice, fluffy white head, that lasts for a while, before forming a small, tight white head on top of the beer that lasts till the bottom of the glass.

Definitely smells like a wheat beer, and I get a small amount of alcohol in the aroma, although the sample I'm having is just below room temp, with the other sitting in the fridge chilling as we speak.

Flavour brings, what is to me, a nicely balanced beer. No overwhelming corriander, like in some examples I've had. Hop flavour is fairly low, but I guess that is to style, and suits well.

All up, a nicely made beer! Might even tempt me to try a few more examples of the Wit next time I get the chance, and even give it another go myself (last effort tasted OK, but fermented too high, and turned out being nearly 7%! Hangover city!!!!!)

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Screwtop (30/7/07)

Tonight:

#1. Winkles Smoked Irish Red

Appearance - Poured with good head, lasted well, great clarity and carbonation, a beautiful red amber colour.

Aroma - Loved the slightly peaty aroma, not sure of authenticity, but to my mind early Irish beers would have had a peat aroma from peat fired malting kilns. I liked the aroma with just a hint of malt/cara.

Taste - Carbonation good, good mouthfeel and bitterness.

Overall - I liked this beer very much, the little touch of peat smoke was offbeat but the beer was really well balanced. 


#10. Tidal Pete's Scottish 80/-

Appearance - Poured with light head which faded, tried a fresh glass and had a better result, very clear, nice colour, to style.

Aroma - Yeast to the fore, slightly malty but to style.

Taste - Carbonation low, served this at 8c, good mouthfeel and bitterness. 

Overall - Scottish 80/- sometimes taste a little sweet to me but this was not too sweet. Very much to style.


----------



## Mothballs (31/7/07)

Jye said:


> *Battle of the American Amber Ales (Browndog Vs Mothballs)*
> 
> *Browndog*
> 
> ...



Sorry Jye I may have overdone it with the carbonator cap just a little


----------



## InCider (31/7/07)

*Tidal Pete*

Pops' Scottish 80|- 

Appearance - Lovely dark brown, coffee coloured highlights. Standout clarity.

Carbonation - A wee hiss on opening, no head. Will check glass was washed correctly (Mrs InCider and her dishwasher)

Aroma - SFA: I have a cold :-( , but none expected with this style.

Taste - Aye yum! Firm maltiness, with defined aftertaste. Excellent bitterness.

Overall - A beer to my taste Pete, reminds me of the Newcastle Broon, and much appreciated. A lower viscosity than I would have liked, especially following the excellent "Hey Porter!", but I could neck a few of these if I had an invite! Great work Pete.  


InCider.

Edit: My Daughter was scared of your label. "Bad scary sharks Daddy!". My Son said "You're so cool Daddy." I told him a mate of mine made it. "He's so cool Daddy!" He said.


----------



## InCider (31/7/07)

*Nick B's*

Very Ordinary Bitter

Appearance - Honey Brown. Hazy, but no chunks. Sorry Moose! 

Carbonation - No head, bubbles rising, small rim of white bubbles forming as the top.

Aroma - Sexy. I loved this off your "Roundup" keg and think it's the business. With hops, I also 

subscribe to the "metric handful' method. It's apparent at the pour, then fades somewhat. Whack more 

in the keg?! 

Taste - Nice bitter bite, love the Chinook!

Overall - This is well above "very ordinary" Nick. The hops carries on down the palette long after 

the aroma goes, so it maintains the calibre down the whole glass. A tasty session beer. Rock on 

Nick, I hope to brew with you and a few of the Brewerhood one day.  

Label - At first, my daughter said it was a crane, then sang "Happy Birthday to You". Nearly three and off her rocker! :blink:


----------



## NickB (31/7/07)

Hmmm, Chinook you say..... Sorry to say, but no! Used First Gold, Kent Goldings & Styrian Goldings. Recipe is up in th Xmas in July recipe thread....

The party keg brew didn't have Chinook either...that was all Amarillo! 

You still drunk InCider.....? :beerbang: If not, HTFU.

And would love to brew with you and ther other guys sometime soon as well.... I'm just up the road mate.... Bring beer, stay away from the door.... h34r:


----------



## InCider (31/7/07)

NickB said:


> Hmmm, Chinook you say..... Sorry to say, but no! Used First Gold, Kent Goldings & Styrian Goldings. Recipe is up in th Xmas in July recipe thread....
> 
> The party keg brew didn't have Chinook either...that was all Amarillo!
> 
> ...


yeah yeah - the 'other' chinook, Amarillo!

I can't stand too far from the door - even if it's a meth lab!  hahahaha! h34r: 

Still finishing it mate and it's the bomb. Love the chinook hops.  

InCider.

PS. Sqyre slept with you after me!


----------



## NickB (31/7/07)

InCider said:


> PS. Sqyre slept with you after me!




Oh.....Dear......

Does anyone remember as little as me :blink: lol....Think it was that shot of the bloody green shit....That's where my memories end!


----------



## sqyre (31/7/07)

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter - *Ready to go down..(and probably come straight back up again)*
4. Jye - American Rye, Ready to drink but a bit of cold conditioning may help the appearance.
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Bohemian Pilsner - filled from keg - lagered 4 weeks in keg. Drink whenever you want
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier, Bottle conditioned, drink it now while it's fresh.
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg


----------



## InCider (31/7/07)

*Jye's #4*

American Rye 

Appearance - Cloudy, no head, small amounts of bubbles congregating at the edge, toffee coloured

Carbonation - slight, no head.

Aroma - Just like NickB's - Hoppy on the nose to start with, dropped off in scent, but not flavour.

Taste - Even on the palate, bitter on the aftertaste.

Overall - Good for a first Kit & Kilo  , full body for the style, and as always, points for spelling you name right on the label. I've tasted a few of this style. but my palette is leaning at this time of year towards the darker side of the force. 

And just for Nick, a picture of him tasting a "Landsborough Lambic"


----------



## bonj (31/7/07)

#12 Chad's witbier

This is very tasty. Poured a lovely light colour with a compact but well defined head. Definite coriander flavour. I couldn't detect much orange flavour, but that's how my palate is calibrated, so your mileage may vary.

The head didn't last long, and I felt it was a bit under carbonated. I recently brewed my own wit, but I would have to say that Chad's makes mine look poor in comparison. 

A lovely beer.... thoroughly enjoyed. Thanks Chad. Very nice. :chug:


----------



## bconnery (31/7/07)

10. Tidal Pete's Scottish 80/-

Smell of sweet malt when pouring in. Great dark colour. Nice malt flavour. I found the sweetness to be at times a little too much but it faded with each mouthful. 

Head was non existent but I blame the glass. Carbonation and mouthfeel was spot on. 

Hint of smoked or peatiness right at the end. 

Overall I really enjoyed this beer, but did find the sweetness a little cloying, but not by much. 

The "not to style" character that Tidal Pete mentioned somewhere didn't jump out at me so I am guessing the hop or yeast choice is surprising but I'm sure all will be revealed


----------



## Chad (31/7/07)

*10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/- Drink me now

*Appearance - Nice medium to dark brown, with a red'ish hue.

Carbonation - Perfect carbonation levels but like the others noted, the head was very low, and by the end of the glass it had gone completely. The head that was there was a light tan colour.

Aroma - It might be just me, but I got a slight bubblegum aroma, maybe it was the sweetness coming through. There was also a hint of sherry coming through too. I'm no Scottish expert so maybe this is fine.

Taste - Definite sweetness, probably a little too sweet for me. I got a light maltiness towards the back palette. I get that same sherry presence. A medium level bitterness.

Overall - I think this comes in close to style, but is probably a little too sweet, regardless of whether it was too sweet for me.


----------



## bconnery (1/8/07)

11. Frogman - K&K APA

Lovely golden colour and great clarity. Creamy white head that remained well throughout. 

Some fruity aroma. 

Great hop flavour! 

Citrusy and the hop additions lent a body to the beer all by themselves. A little lacking in malt body but I felt that it was so well hopped that it kind of didn't matter. 

I really liked this beer. Barring a little malt background this was everything an APA should be!

Perhaps you should post a little on your kit and kilo methods on this site Frogman cause you are certainly doing something right!



10. Tidal Pete's Scottish

oh, and this is a wild stab in the dark, but I'm voting for Tidal Pete perhaps having thrown in some belgian candi sugar from Ross in his scottish ale as his 'out of style' aspect, but I'm not sure why I think that. The idea just came to me long after I'd finished the beer...


----------



## sqyre (1/8/07)

Due to reasons that will later become apparent...(say about 12 hours after consumption)

I have decided to change the name from Sqyre's Caps Lock Porter..(thanks Sean you idiot)

to 

*SQYRE'S BROWN WATER PORTER...*



You will work it out...  



oh and DRINK IT NOW !!!!!!

It cures what ailes ya!! ...more commonly constipation...



Sqyre..

Ps i will start trying everyones once the doctor says i can come off the Penicilin...(thanks again.. Incider)


----------



## berapnopod (1/8/07)

*Winkle's Smokey IRA*

Aroma: Very low aroma overall. Some malt and some esters in there Some ethanol and higher alcohols

Appearance: Forms a fin head that is a crescent around the glaa, supported by good carbonation, but not great head retention. This may well be the glass I am using. Clarity is great, almost brilliant. Colour is a beutiful deep mahogany. mmmmm. Mahogany...

Flavour: I didn't get any smoke in the aroma but the first sip gives you a very quick, light hit of smoke. This quickly fades to a malt-dominated beer with a medium bitterness, just in the right place. Finish is dry and slightly hot (higher alcohols?) with a slight return of the smoke.

Mouthfeel: medium body with a good deal of rich creaminess on the tongue - beautiful! Carbonation is medium, or maybe a tad too high for this beer.

Overall: This is an excellent drop, Winkle, and good to see the Queenslanders producing stuff equally as good as those down south (at least the first one). The malt is well balanced with the bitterness and the smoke is certainly there, but by no means overwhelming, as it should be. Not sure what your fermentation temp was, but it might have been a bit high since the finish is just a touch hot.

Berp.


----------



## Screwtop (1/8/07)

# 5. Browndog - American Amber Ale

Appearance - Poured with good head, lasted reasonably well, great clarity and carbonation, a beautiful amber colour.

Aroma - Typical and to style. The aroma hinted at perfect hop malt balance.

Taste - Carbonation good, great mouthfeel a touch of caramel to style, bitterness - on the high side for style but for me perfect in this beer.

Overall - A GREAT BEER. 

#12. Chad - Witbier

Appearance - Poured with good white head, lasted well, very clear for a bottle conditioned beer, carbonation excellent for style, pale straw colour, perfect for style.

Aroma - Typical zesty and crisp to style, slight floral note from late Hallertauer addition.

Taste - Light body, pleasant balance while slightly dry. Carbonation high to style, zesty, crisp with a very slight tart finish. A very delicate beer, pleasant and refreshing. I WANT MUCH MORE

Overall - CLASSIC. The most difficult of all brewing skills is balancing subtleties Chad, you have nailed it on this one. CONGRATULATIONS.

Two GREAT BEERS tonight


----------



## winkle (2/8/07)

9(2) - bconnery - IPA.
Poured a hazy copper-brown, topped by a generous white fluffy head with medium to high carbonation evident (may have been the etched glass). 
Aroma was a surprise - distinct big citrus, fruity and floral hop notes with a hint of malt.
Flavour was similar, driven by citrus (lemon) and fruity (berries?) hop flavours all the way to a longish bitter finish. There is malt in there but its very much to the background. Very much in the vein of a good AIPA, but I cheated and checked the recipe - that most US of English hops - Brambling Cross hops and lots of 'em. A good beer if you like hops (and I do) maybe a touch more crystal or something to lift the malt profile, but an uncompromising big IPA by anyones standards. English IIPA next , eh what old fruit?


----------



## InCider (2/8/07)

*Berp's Dry Stout*
Appearance - Black like a stout should be! 

Carbonation - No head, very small hiss on opening.

Aroma - I still have a blocked nose! :-(

Overall - Berp, I love dark beers and this is no exception. A little less mouthfeel than I expected, but it did mean I wouldn't be full after just one bottle. This beer is well balanced and mild, and could easily be a session beer for me. Nice work. :super: 

*Fixa * - I had your beer last night and it was excellent, and all my notes from last night read: "Excellent burst of flavour explodes above the palate.."  And then I stopped. Great beer, I'd love another. 

*Sqyre - Caps Lock (BROWN WATER) Porter*

Appearance - Brown like a porter should be! 

Carbonation - No head, very small hiss on opening.

Aroma - I still have a blocked nose! :-(

Overall - Berp Sqyre, I love dark beers and this is no exception. A little less mouthfeel than I expected, but it did mean I wouldn't be full after just one bottle. This beer is well balanced and mild, and could easily be a session beer for me. Nice work. :super:


----------



## berapnopod (2/8/07)

InCider said:


> *Berp's Dry Stout*
> 
> Overall - Berp, I love dark beers and this is no exception. A little less mouthfeel than I expected, but it did mean I wouldn't be full after just one bottle. This beer is well balanced and mild, and could easily be a session beer for me. Nice work. :super:



Oh yes, I should have mentioned that my stout is only 3.7%. Reason being is that it is a stout I brew for my wife while she is breastfeeding (Mum's stout). So low in alcohol but high in yummy beerness.

Definitely puts it in the sessino beer category.

Berp.


----------



## InCider (2/8/07)

berapnopod said:


> Oh yes, I should have mentioned that my stout is only 3.7%. Reason being is that it is a stout I brew for my wife while she is breastfeeding (Mum's stout). So low in alcohol but high in yummy beerness.
> 
> Definitely puts it in the sessino beer category.
> 
> Berp.


Loved it, and it didn't last long! I've made a few beers in a similar vein so I can 'neck' a few more when the weather is really hot.

*Chad - (the other Jye, with less pixels*)

# 12 Batzbier

Appearance - Pale yellow, slight head the antithesis of the Porters and Stouts!

Carbonation - slight, but this was very cold coming from the freezer - not sure how that impacts on the head.

Aroma - Great ambush of hops initially  Fruity!

Overall - Worth the wit. Great style for my taste, and especially as I have been on 'brown town' :blink: with darker beers so far this winter. Lovely fruit/bitterness combination, perfect mouthfeel. Very balanced. Great work! :super:


----------



## berapnopod (2/8/07)

*Sqyre,s Porter*

Aroma: Rich malty aroma with some chocolate and caramel as well as a woody aroma. No hops.

Appearance: Thin off-white head supported by medium-high carbonation. Very good clarity, with a very very dark colour which is a deep red/brown.

Flavour: Rich and creamy initially with a strong malty flavour. Then turns bitter and finishes off quite dry, with a lingering bitterness. No strong hop flavour in there, not that it is needed. There is a slight sour tinge to the beer, as well as a hint of oxidation (wet cardboard). Overall, a fine balance between the malt and bitterness, leaning towards the bitterness side.

Mouthfeel: medium/full bosy. Definite creamy texture. Carbonation is on the high side,ad gives a carbonation bite on the tongue. Perhaps this is also contributing to the sour note.

Overall: A finely crafted beer, Sqyre! It hasa a great chocolate malt character to it and a great balance of the malt and hops. The oxidation is a minor flaw at this stage and doesn't impinge on flavour/aroma too much.
Nice one Sqyre, let see how I go with it tomorrow morning.

Berp.


----------



## bonj (2/8/07)

#3 Sqyre's CAPS LOCK brown water porter

Aroma: Chocolate, malty aroma

Appearance: Dark brown with beautiful ruby and mahogany highlights. Poured a nice head that faded quickly.

Flavour: slightly sweet on the back of the tongue. Chocolate-y malt flavour. Tastes like a porter 

Mouthfeel: nice and fizzy (what? Is that not popular? meh.). good mouthfeel... I hat reviews... I liked this beer, is that good enough?

Overall: Very tasty Sqyre. As I said in the chat while I was drinking it, I could go a session on it. Very nice.


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/07)

#9 squared - bconnery EIPA.

Appearance - Poured with very good head, lasted reasonably well, good clarity, carbonation high, nice brown/copper.

Aroma - Hops to the fore. Nice aroma probably the BC with little malt, to style I would say.

Taste - Carbonation high, nice bitterness - on style and perfect in this beer, slightly lacking in malt/crystal.

Overall - Another good beer from Ben, and as usual not so down the aisle when it comes to style.


----------



## fixa (3/8/07)

I've never really done this before, so don't mind if my feedback is crap!

Mothballs amber ale; Moderate carbonation (might have been the glass), beautiful citrus flavours, slight caramel taste? A beer i could really get stuck into, was sorry to see the bottom of the bottle.

Browndogs Amber Ale; Good carbonation, clear, deep amber colour. A touch more bitter than mothball's AAA, but not overpoweringly so. Bloody beautiful beer mate!


----------



## berapnopod (3/8/07)

*Browndog's American Amber Ale*

Aroma: Fruity hop aroma with some malt too. Some oxidation (wet cardboard). Underlying esters and caramel.

Appearance: Love the label  Very thin head forms a ring around the edge of the glass. Rich red colour. Great clarity.

Flavour: Intensely perfumy in the initial sip! Quickly develops to an assertively/intensely bitter beer. The hops are certainly dominating in this beer. Some underlying malt. The finish is intensely bitter and mouth puckering.

Mouthfeel: Medium body. Some astringency from the hops, presumably. Carbonation is about right for the beer.

Overall: Definitely a hoppy beer. Dare I say I think you've overdone it with the hops. More like an IPA. The perfumy aroma when you first take a sip is certainly not something I was expecting, especially since it only appears when the beer is in your mouth and disappears just as quickly.

As I am drinking more of this, the hop bitterness and flavour are taming down a bit and this one is tunring into a very drinkable beer. But you know its a bitter beer when you can taste the bitterness on your teeth!

Berp.


----------



## Tyred (3/8/07)

Don't have the faintest idea what I'm doing here.

#12 Chad Witbier

Sort of cider coloured, probably slightly darker. 
Small tight head. Appears to be lasting. Carbonation noticeable, but rather low (?) 
Can't work out the smell - similar to a heavily spiced ginger beer i once had but without the ginger. Cloves, coriander ??
I like the taste, but I cannot work out what part it is that I like. I've only had one wit before and this one leaves it for dead.
Very nice mouthfeel as well.

I'm just going to relax with the rest of this. A very nice and tasty drop.


----------



## Chad (3/8/07)

*16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.*

Appearance - For a Pale Ale, this was quite a dark beer, being deep amber in colour.

Carbonation - Medium to high, which helped bring out the light bitterness. Had a really good creamy head that lasted to the end.

Aroma - I served this a bit colder than I expected, and got a very light floral aroma which picked up as the beer warmed. I think the hop levels were just right.

Taste - Bitterness and hop flavour were in check with the aroma levels, and helped balance out the beer.

Overall - This was a very easy drinking pale ale, that had a nice clean fermentation. The only fault I found was that it seemed just a tad thin in body. Otherwise a very nice beer. :chug:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/07)

Ok here go's , never haveing reviewed a beer they will be short and sweet . I don't have much of a palate , how could I smoking White Ox.. 
The Brew Wench shares my case so she will give her own opinions later..


*1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.*

I got a nice head on my glass and it was clean looking . 
Mild aroma , couldent find the smoke.
drank very smoothly , could ezy come back for another..
Don't know shit about styles , but its a great beer. 

Cheers :beer:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/07)

*5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now*


Nice fizz on opening , poured with a nice head , but diden't last .
aroma was a nice smell and gave encouragement to get into it.
Taste was a bit over the top for me , Sorry Tony I was happy to share this one.
I'm sure its a good beer, just not my style of flavor..

:beerbang: 

Ned


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/8/07)

*3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Brown Water Porter*

Both the Brew Wench and I are porter fans.

Small Phtt on opening and only a light head.
Good smooth aroma. Seems well balanced to my taste as well.
This was a very moreish beer last night by the fire 
wasen't to happy with only getting a glass and a half, 
well done buddy..

 
Ned


----------



## winkle (4/8/07)

After a few AFD's to let the liver start functioning again, I cracked a few bottles with a mate last nite,
*19-Berp- Dry Stout*
Pours a serious deep black with minimalist head. Aroma is simply rich chocolate. Flavour - again chocolate malt all the way, light mouthfeel, light carbonation, balance seems to be spot on. Reminds me of Monteiths Black, largely one dimensional but in this case thats all good. Mate has demanded that I reproduce this in keg form for his bar.
*11-Frogman- APA*
Poured a bright gold until the dreggs turned up, big head with active carbonation. Aroma - grapefruit and lychees and plenty of them. Quite spritzy on the tounge with "bright" citrus (& apricot?) flavours with a faint malt presence followed by a bitter/sweet finish. Mate, I take down my trousers and salute - well done - just touch up the malt presence a bit. (PS - not really a K&K is it)
*8-Bonj-BoPilz*
Poured a bright gold with a little haze and some floaters, minimal head. Aroma was largely subdued but did open up gradually. Flavour is good, true to style with a pleasing mouthfeel and good balance with a light bitter finish. Add a few more late addition hops for aroma and you'll be on the money- but its a good drinkerr right now. Couldn't taste any car tyres at all


----------



## bonj (4/8/07)

winkle said:


> *8-Bonj-BoPilz*
> Poured a bright gold with a little haze and some floaters, minimal head. Aroma was largely subdued but did open up gradually. Flavour is good, true to style with a pleasing mouthfeel and good balance with a light bitter finish. Add a few more late addition hops for aroma and you'll be on the money- but its a good drinker right now. Couldn't taste any car tyres at all



Thanks for the review Winkle. Yeah, sorry about the floaters... obviously didn't clear as well as I'd hoped... A little bit of S-189 never hurt anyone h34r:


----------



## sqyre (4/8/07)

Hmmm.... I seem to be having troubles with my Carbonator cap.. as so far my bottles have hardly had a Bubble by the sounds of it...  

Interesting.. <_< 

I often use my carb cap for doing 1.25 pepsi bottles which are normally like a small nuke going off when i open them later...I even shook the crap out of the case swap beers for an extra 30 seconds to be safe..

Strange... i have some of the bottles left over might have to do some experiments..



Sqyre...  
EDIT: Oh and sorry about the amount in the bottles too..i had a little splillage and was worried about getting the 19 bottles done...


----------



## winkle (4/8/07)

sqyre said:


> Hmmm.... I seem to be having troubles with my Carbonator cap.. as so far my bottles have hardly had a Bubble by the sounds of it...
> 
> Interesting.. <_<
> 
> ...



Was that spillage down the throat?


----------



## frogman (4/8/07)

winkle said:


> *11-Frogman- APA*
> Poured a bright gold until the dreggs turned up, big head with active carbonation. Aroma - grapefruit and lychees and plenty of them. Quite spritzy on the tounge with "bright" citrus (& apricot?) flavours with a faint malt presence followed by a bitter/sweet finish. Mate, I take down my trousers and salute - well done - just touch up the malt presence a bit. (PS - not really a K&K is it)



It is a K&K. Worse still its a Black Rock Pilsner, *1kg dex*,  US56 and 60gms hops.

If only I could remember which hops it was (made two batches side by side using different hops).

Fermented at 18 for 2.5 weeks, chilled to 1 for 3 days then bottled with castor sugar.

FROGMAN.


----------



## bconnery (4/8/07)

frogman said:


> It is a K&K. Worse still its a Black Rock Pilsner, *1kg dex*, US56 and 60gms hops.
> 
> If only I could remember which hops it was (made two batches side by side using different hops).
> 
> ...



I'll say it again Frogman, I really do think you could provide a post on your method here because you make the best K&K beers I have ever tasted. 

I wish you could remember because it really was a good combo. Maybe you could post both?



So, consumption. 

Browndogs American Amber

Great deep red colour. To be honest I looked at this beer for a few moments because the colour was just fantastic. 

Then I remembered it was one of browndogs and decided to get into it. 

Lovely strong hop bite but not lacking the malt background to accompany it. I didn't get quite the same in your face citrus flavours up front as can often be there in American beers, but that's not a criticism, just a comment. 

I felt the alcohol in the after effects not the taste, which is a good thing again. 

Overall, a very tasty beer of the quality I have come to expect from browndog and brewery assistant Jess...


----------



## berapnopod (4/8/07)

*Chad's Witbier*

Aroma: malty and musty aroma up front. Some alcohol in there, and some coriander too. Can also smell hops. Also smell salt.

Appearance: Very good head retention. Puored a bit flat so I managed to get a good head on it by pouring from on high. Wheat colour, Cloudy as it should be.

Flavour: Very complex flavour which is aromatic initially. A touch of sourness. A good deal of bitterness in there makes it finish off bitter, as well as dry.

Mouthfeel: Some creamy/silky texture, as would be expected. Carbonation is medium. medium body. Slight astringency.

Overall: Very complex beer where the aromatics are teding towards phenolic, rather than estery. ie. bit too much coriander and probably a high fermentation temp. I think the hop flavour adds a good complexity to the beer, but would tame it down a bit next time. I can't really describe this too well other than to say I like the complexity, but it is tending towards too busy, if that makes sense? :blink: 


Berp.


----------



## winkle (5/8/07)

*10 Tidal Pete - Scottish 80/-*
Dunno much about this style. Poured a deep red-brown shading toward black with minimal head. Sweet brown sugary notes in the nose and light carbonation. Beer served way too cold - who is responsible! - ooh. Flavours largely caramel and light toffee, very smooth, almost oily, mouthfeel. Definately improved as it warmed - nice on a cold nite

*6 FNQ Bunyip - Smoked Porter*
Had this after a bottle of Gueuze so my tastebubs were wrecked unfortunately.
Deep brown heading to black with a small persistant white head. Bit of smoke in the aroma. I though I'd detected some funkiness in the flavours as well as smokey malt, coffee and tobacco - but that was probably the gueuze. Thinish palate and mouthfeel. Sang happy birthday as I poured it - the wife thinks I've lost the plot...\

edit sp


----------



## berapnopod (5/8/07)

*Bonj's Bohemian Pilsner*

Aroma: Wheat/bready aroma with some underlying hops and subtle malt. Also some honey aroma. A hint of alcohol, but otherwise very clean.

Appearance: Unfortunately no head in my glass (maybe the glass?) Good clarity. Lovely gold colour.

Flavour: Again a wheat flavour appears in the front (dunno if you used any). Overall muted flavours, but I am getting some hops and a small amount of underlying malt.Finish is assertively bitter and quite dry. 

Mouthfeel: Medium body, some alcohol warmth. Carbonation is medium/high and lends a carbonation bite to the tongue. There is also some astringency here.

Overall: Very clean overall and a good example of a lager. For a Bo Pils, I would prefer more hop flavour and aroma, although the hop bitterness seems spot on. Well done, Bonj!


Berp.


----------



## berapnopod (5/8/07)

*Tyred's Pale Ale*

Aroma: Very low aroma overall. All I can get is some hops and some alcohol.

Appearance: Poured with a good-sized off-white head, which fell back to a thin head that ust covers the surface. Colour is a deep red/brown - too dark for a pale ale. Clarity is good.

Flavour: Rich hoppy flavour hits first, followed by a dark malt flavour, quickly leading to a treacle/molasses flavour. Some esters detecctable (but I am usually crap at finding them). Finish is dry and very pleasantly bitter. Excellent balance describes this beer well.

Mouthfeel: medium body. Med/high carbonation with a little carbonation bite. Slight hotness from higher alcohols.

Overall: A beautifully balanced beer. It is dark for the style, and wasn't expecting the treacle. But a very well made and east drinking beer that I would happily drink all night if I wasn't restricted to the one bottle. Well done, Tyred! 


Berp.


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/07)

winkle said:


> Had this after a bottle of Gueuze



Where'd you get that?????????????????


----------



## Tyred (5/8/07)

1. Winkle - Smoked Irish Red Ale

Nice deep amber colour. Small head appearing to last.(I may need to clean my glass)
Couldn't really get any smell out of it, but my nose is completely clogged again.
Tastes wonderful. Very easy to drink. Malty flavour ? Whatever it is it is very nicely matched by a light bitterness.

Another very nice beer.


----------



## InCider (5/8/07)

#9 - you're mine!

Moose's Madness.

Chilled to drinking temp by noon.
Chucked in backpack as a traveller to BNE vs Manly Sean Eagles Game.
Bike ride.
Train ride
Sneaked into Suncorp.
Left Suncorp -(my mate won a ton on the horses and paid for drinks )
Ran back to Roma St. 
Sculled a dirty Carlton at the Trans Bar
Ran to platform 7
Was able to open the bottle by Cabultoore.
My new friends on the train all had a sniff at opening (It took that long to open - but worth the wait!)

#9 - it was number ONE!  :beer: :beerbang: :super:


----------



## winkle (5/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Where'd you get that?????????????????



I work with a well known twitcher who had some Belgian guests  
Mort Subite Gueuze - beautiful to look at - sour and honeyed


----------



## bconnery (5/8/07)

The former Best Cellars, now Lasseters, in the Valley stocks Timmermans Gueze sometimes...


----------



## bconnery (5/8/07)

InCider said:


> #9 - you're mine!
> 
> Moose's Madness.
> 
> ...



 SOmehow every now and then one of my case swap beers goes on an adventure!

First PistolPatch takes one across the Nullabour and now this...

At least you got to drink yours though...


----------



## bonj (6/8/07)

Thanks for the review, Berp! Sounds like I did alright for my 3rd AG. Recipe is in the recipe thread. (Post #6).
Looks like some work needed on the hop schedule.




berapnopod said:


> *Bonj's Bohemian Pilsner*
> 
> Aroma: Wheat/bready aroma with some underlying hops and subtle malt. Also some honey aroma. A hint of alcohol, but otherwise very clean.
> 
> ...


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/07)

winkle said:


> I work with a well known twitcher who had some Belgian guests
> Mort Subite Gueuze - beautiful to look at - sour and honeyed



Mort Subite  obviously it wasn't.

Nice score Perry. Thanks Ben, will have to check out Lasseters.


----------



## winkle (6/8/07)

*12 -Chad - Wit*

Pours a good hazy gold with the yeast roused and supports a medium white head. Well carbonated with some very small particles getting a conveyor ride - this beer presents very well Chad. Citrus and spice aroma with busy complex flavours, eventually the citrus manages to out muscle the spice, quite delicious - (although you probably would have been able to back off the quantities of biologicals just a bit).


----------



## InCider (6/8/07)

bconnery said:


> SOmehow every now and then one of my case swap beers goes on an adventure!
> 
> First PistolPatch takes one across the Nullabour and now this...
> 
> At least you got to drink yours though...



Maybe not as far, but shaken to within an inch of it's life! It was nectar after XXXX Gold!

Just *Drinking Mothballs #13 * now.

Brilliant, great head, need more of them, can't wait to go back to Jimboomba again - I'll stop by. Excellent clarity, Yum. :super: 

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (6/8/07)

*# 17. NickB's - Very Ordinary Bitter*

Appearance - Poured with light head, lasted reasonably well and laced well, good clarity and carbonation, a beautiful dark amber colour.

Aroma - Typical and to style. Good malt/hop balance.

Taste - Full bodied, Carbonation light, good mouthfeel, bitterness - on the high side for style but good.

Overall - I really could have settled in on this beer. 

*#13. Mothballs - American Amber Ale*

Appearance - Difficult to pour high carbonation, good head, lasted well, great clarity, nice amber/red colour, perfect for style.

Aroma - Typical and to style, great malt/hop balance.

Taste - Medium body, good balance. Carbonation high. A very good beer, very refreshing. I WANT MORE

Overall - VERY GOOD. CONGRATULATIONS.

*#8. Bonj - Bohemian Pilsner*

Appearance: Poured with little head, Good clarity and colour.

Aroma: I have to say I thought there was some diacetyl to this beer. Bready aroma but good clean hop aroma and a little malt. 

Taste: Thought this was a well balanced beer, but it had a slight grainy flavour up front, hops good and bitterness excellent and slightly dry. 

Overall: Light/Medium body, carbonation is low for style. A slight dryness or diacetyl to this beer. Comments Bonj? Good hop aroma for a Bohemian, but a touch on the light side.


----------



## bonj (7/8/07)

G'day Screwtop, thanks for the review. I hope there isn't diacetyl because the diacetyl rest went for a week on this one due to other commitments. I mashed it at 63deg, and attempted a decoction to bring it up to 66 (can't remember how long), but it didn't seem to raise the mash temp... probably didn't take enough out.


----------



## Tyred (7/8/07)

5. Browndog - American Amber Ale

Didn't get much of a head when pouring. Smells divine. Darkish amber but appears to be very clear. Hops evident on tasting but I have no idea what they are. There is some sort of taste (apart from the hops) but I cannot pick what it is. Makes this drink very morish. While there appears to be no head, it is still very well carbonated. 
Why do I only have one bottle of this, although at 6.6% it's probably a good idea. Time to relax and enjoy the rest of this.


----------



## Screwtop (7/8/07)

# 4. Jye - American Pie Rye

Appearance - Poured with good head, lasted reasonably well and laced reasonably well, poor clarity after 8 days at 0 cold conditioning, might have been a bit over the 6 SRM limit for this style, maybe the cloudiness was to blame.

Aroma - Good American hop profile with slight rye spice. Good rye malt/hop balance for the style.

Taste - Med/Full bodied, carbonation light, good mouthfeel, bitterness - on the high side for style but good.

Overall - I like this beer and find it interesting, rye spice, American hops, bitterness high, not a session beer. A beer with complexity, makes you want to revisit aromas and search for flavour profile changes as temp increases after pouring.

3. Frogman - Bad Frog APA

Appearance - Poured with high carbonation, good head, lasted well, great clarity, nice pale amber colour within style.

Aroma - Typical and to style, good malt/hop balance.

Taste - Medium body, ,carbonation high. Good mouthfeel, bitternesss midway for style. A very good beer.

Overall - VERY GOOD. Can this be K & K? Have had a couple of Kit beers as good as this but I must say that is a rare thing.


----------



## berapnopod (8/8/07)

*Mothballs American Amber Ale*

Aroma: Malty/caramelly/toffee nose with strong candy type esters. Some underlying woody hops, but aroma definitely balanced towards malt.

Appearance: Poured with a thick head of coarse bubbles. Head is supported by good carbonation in the beer. Clarity is excellent and colour is a deep orange/red - beautiful!

Flavour: Initially a good hit of hops with an assertive bitterness that lasts all the way through to the finish. Quite a contrast to the malty aroma, this a very much a hop dominated flavour. Good underlying maltiness though, as it supports the hop flavour. Hop cvariety is american, but not overtly fruity/citrusy/passionfruity. The hop flavour is more woody. Finish is bitter and dry, but very clean.

Mouthfeel: Medium body. Carbonation is on the high side and does give a minor carbonation bite. A touch of astringency from the hops.

Overall: This is a fantastic beer, Mothballs! I love the malty nose and the hit of hops in the flavour. I think you have a great balance of the two. But more than that, I great choice of hops and malt. Fermentation seems to be well underhand as it is clearly estery but overall clean with a very dry and bitter finish. I want more! 


Berp.


----------



## frogman (8/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> 3. Frogman - Bad Frog APA
> 
> Appearance - Poured with high carbonation, good head, lasted well, great clarity, nice pale amber colour within style.
> 
> ...



You guys had better stop this as Mrs frogman reads these reviews and she has asked as to why I need to move to A.G. if I can make beers as good as these just using a tin and not taking a whole afternoon.

NAAAAAAAAAA don't stop I really enjoy proving people wrong ("Nobody can make a good K&K beer") and love the ease of my K&K beers.





FROGMANS BREWBOT


----------



## InCider (8/8/07)

#16 Tyred Pale Ale

Appearance - Dark for Pale, but you don't judge a book by it's cover!

Aroma - Spicy initial whiff, pleaseing to the nose. I wish I could name the hops but I'm gun shy after getting the hops wrong on NickBs Very Ordinary Bitter!

Carbonation - excellent!  

Overall - Another very well balanced beer, and could have easily taken another tallie or two off your hands Peter! Great stuff. :super: 

InCider.

1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy.
2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter
4. Jye - American Rye, Ready to drink but a bit of cold conditioning may help the appearance.
5. Browndog - American Amber Ale Get into it now
6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter///Cant remember when I bottled, seems Ok now, might be slightly undercarbed,, try it anyway ..
7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter Bottled 220707 serve cold and wet after 010907
8. Bonj - Pilsner
9. bconnery - Dark Mild - Good now but could age another couple of weeks.
10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-. Drink me now
11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.
12. Chad - Witbier, Bottle conditioned, drink it now while it's fresh.
13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.
14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown (Rochefort 8 attempt) Bottled 17/4/07. Should be ok now but leave a few weeks if you want.
15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007
16. Tyred - Pale Ale - Should be fine for immediate consumption.
17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!
18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter: Bottled 14/7/07. Leave for a few more weeks yet.
19. Berp - Dry Stout - ready now - filled from a keg


----------



## InCider (8/8/07)

frogman said:


> You guys had better stop this as Mrs frogman reads these reviews and she has asked as to why I need to move to A.G. if I can make beers as good as these just using a tin and not taking a whole afternoon.
> 
> FROGMANS BREWBOT



I am a proud Kit and Keeler man.  

InCider & Shedbot.


----------



## sqyre (8/8/07)

frogman said:


> You guys had better stop this as Mrs frogman reads these reviews and she has asked as to why I need to move to A.G. if I can make beers as good as these just using a tin and not taking a whole afternoon.
> 
> NAAAAAAAAAA don't stop I really enjoy proving people wrong ("Nobody can make a good K&K beer") and love the ease of my K&K beers.
> 
> ...



:lol: my parents had that exact can opener for years...i remember the little magnet that would catch the lid when it finished cutting....

Thats Weird... h34r: 

Sqyre...


----------



## berapnopod (8/8/07)

*Jye's American Rye*

Aroma: Very light cascade aroma, but very muted aroma overall. A touch of alcohol, no esters - very clean.

Appearance: Poured with a minimal head and noticeable viscosity (from the rye). Head dissipated very quikly, as is my (limited) experience with rye beers. Dark amber colour. Cloudy.

Flavour: Light flavour overall, very pleasant. Flavour is slightly dominated by hops, but reasonably good balance between hops and malt. I am getting some rye flavour in there, together with a slight sourness which I tend to associate with rye. Finish is bitter and dry/clean - crisp.

Mouthfeel: medium/full body - can notice extra viscosity in there. Some carbonation bite.

Overall: This is a very pleasant and clean beer. It has a light hop flavour and aoma and a noticeable rye flavour, but it is not offensive or too unusual, as I might expect from using an unusual grain. Actually, this one reminds me a bit of Coopers Sparkling. This is a very easy drinking summer type beer. Well done Jye!


Berp.


----------



## fixa (8/8/07)

for those that haven't already, my beer would be ready for drinking now...


----------



## InCider (8/8/07)

#15 Zizzle's Schwarzbier

Great drop mate. This is just like the one Pat poured for me from his front seat kegbot on his way to the yeast swap at Batz' place.

Good carbonation and I love the malty aftertaste. Yum.

Nice one. I'd jump through a screen door for another :blink: 

The lids were on tight - who did that for you?  

InCiderbot.


----------



## Jye (8/8/07)

I think my American rye has a major clarity issue. A bottle that has been in the fridge for nearly a month was still like mud. The only reason I can think of is that the mash did not convert properly. A bit of a disappointment really since the one I brewed a month earlier was very different.


----------



## frogman (8/8/07)

Buggered if I know how to do this properly but I'll give it a go.

1. Winkle - Smokey IRA. Poured well, Nice carb level, Good head, Balanced smokiness. 
Enjoyed it a could have drunk another.

17. NickB - Very Ord Bitter. Really enjoyed this, Poured nice and clear with a good lasting head.

19. Berp. Chilled my bottle and it was all sucked in. Completly flat. Zero head. I tried to drink it but it was not to my taste. I hope it was only my bottle.

FROGMAN


----------



## Screwtop (8/8/07)

19. Berp - Dry Stout 

Appearance - Poured with little carbonation, slight dark head which did not lastl, good colour within style.

Aroma - Typical and to style, good malt/chock aroma.

Taste - Medium/light body, carbonation very low. Good dry mouthfeel, good level of bitterness for style, very low carbonation. 

Overall - Good balance but a good beer let down by very low carbonation.


16. Tyred - Pale Ale


Appearance - Poured with little high carbonation, off white head which lasted reasonably well, dark amber too dark for style.

Aroma - Low hop and malt aroma.

Taste - Medium body, carbonation good. Low bitterness for style, med/high carbonation. 

Overall - Very low malt and hop profile, carbonation a little high, but a beer that one could enjoy a few of.


----------



## Mothballs (8/8/07)

11. Frogman - K&K APA

Another vote for this being a great beer. Very well balanced, clean and crisp. Fantastic hop flavour and aroma, nice thick foamy lasting head and well carbonated. A little cloudy in appearance. I could certainly drink a lot of these on a hot summers afternoon. Well done. Please spill the beans on what hops you used?


----------



## Chad (8/8/07)

*11. Frogman - K&K APA. Bottled 17/06/07. Ready to drink anytime.*

Appearance - Straw in colour and brilliantly clear for a bottle conditioned ale.

Carbonation - Moderately carbonated, just how I like them, with a light fluffy head.

Aroma - This has a lot of aroma, and smells as though it has been dry hopped.

Taste - Yep, that's hops. Is very clean. If there are any faults, I think the hop flavour and aroma is holding them back.

Overall - Damn, is this really a K&K beer? This went down really easily, and would be even better if we had some warmer weather. When I was K&K'ing, I couldn't even get close to making something like this.


----------



## Jye (8/8/07)

*English, Irish, Scottish All In Brawl*

*NickB's - Very Ordinary Bitter*

Apperance - Amber with a haze, I remember it being crystal clear going into the fridge. Low carbonation and an aggressive pour produced no head... I soon fixed that with a pocket beer sparkler which produced a creamy head that died to a fine layer with good lacing.

Aroma - Malty and caramel with low to no hop aroma.

Taste - Low carbonation gives it a full body but with a creamy mouthfeel. Highish bitterness that lingers in the back on the mouth.

Overall - Not a style Im a fan of (English :blink: ) but still a good beer all round. My on suggestion would be to reduce the bitterness.

*winkle - Smokey IRA*

Apperance - Dark amber and almost red when held up to the light. Good head that dies away to a thin layer. Slight haze.

Aroma - Only a hint of smoke and I dont think I would have picked it if I wasnt looking for it. After take a mouthful and breathing back out the nose it has a very pleasant level of smokiness

Taste - Remind me very much of Nicks VOB with a lower level of bitterness. Medium carbonations and a good balance of malt and smoke.

Overall - Very balanced and easy to drink. In no way over the top with the smoked malt like a Rauchbier.

*TidalPete - Scottish 80/-*

Apperance - Deep amber almost copper with a slight haze. Small head that dies away to nearly nothing.

Aroma - Caramel and alcohol with possible fusels.

Taste - Medium carbonation, malty and slightly sweet (crystal). Low body and the high alcohol cleans the palate quickly making it a rather dry beer.

Overall - From reading the style guidelines it does fit in but the alcohol stands out to much.


*Chad Vs Jye (Bro against Bro)*

I will concede this round <_<


----------



## wabster (8/8/07)

frogman said:


> It is a K&K. Worse still its a Black Rock Pilsner, *1kg dex*,  US56 and 60gms hops.
> 
> If only I could remember which hops it was (made two batches side by side using different hops).
> 
> ...



I've been following the positive comments regarding Frogman's APA and seen no revealing of the 2 possible hops used up till now.

Frogman, this is obviously a huge hit and I'd like to try to make it, so can you tell us what hops it could be?? I'm happy to take a punt of one of the 2 hop varieties used.

Maybe some of the more experienced judges could hazard a guess from the final product which hops it might be? thanks for all help in advance. Cheerz Wab


----------



## InCider (8/8/07)

Jye said:


> *Chad Vs Jye (Bro against Bro)*
> 
> I will concede this round <_<




Roy Slaven "Yeeees HG, I think Beer is the winner today"

HG Nelson "And the Kiddies of future generations".


----------



## Zizzle (8/8/07)

InCider said:


> Good carbonation and I love the malty aftertaste. Yum.
> 
> Nice one. I'd jump through a screen door for another :blink:
> 
> The lids were on tight - who did that for you?



I'm surprised this was ready and carbed up. As for the lids, I thought I proved I had arms of steel when I thoroughly embarrassed Jye in an arm wrestle at the swap?  

BTW: anything that ends in bot is trademarked and copyright Zizzle, you need permission to use it. Expect a letter from my lawyers.


----------



## Zizzle (8/8/07)

OK, time to bring some negativity before this thread turns into a complete circle jerk...  

Nah, seriously, some good beers off the bat. But hey, we know that tastes are personal, if you like your own beer then that is all that matters. 

Although I also think that as fanatical home brewers we sometimes get carried away accentuating the characteristics of some beers. Subtley is lost.

I have no idea on styles, so I'm just judging what I like.

10. Tidal Pete's Scottish -- light on the fizz so you can slam it down fast.  Seems under carbed to me. No head to speak of, no rising bubbles after the pour. Maybe the Scott's like it that way. I don't particularly like Scottish Ales so there is no constructive criticism I can add. It's something about the malt or yeast profile. Dunno. Maybe someone else has the same affliction?

5. Browndog's American Amber Ale -- I must say that I was looking forward to this one, based on Ross having a big rap on Tony and the other reviews so far. Much darker than I expected. Small head. I couldn't get much aroma, slight hoppyness maybe. Initial taste is all bitterness to me. Seems to blast my wussy taste buds. I actually get a soapy taste that feels like it coats my tongue. Lingering bitterness. Too much alcohol, feeling the effects more than tasting it. I hope all that acid and alcohol doesn't do permanent damage to me taste buds  Seriously, I think it needs more subtlety for me.

9. Bconnery's Dark Mild -- Whoa, over carbed can't keep it in the glass. Big coarse head. I must admit that I haven't tries this style before. I tried this beer by itself the other night, but stupidly didn't right down my thoughts. I'm tasting it again, but I think my taste buds are already overwhelmed by the other two. Will come back to it I think. Carbonation held up very well in the already opened bottle.

12. Chad's Witbier -- Nice light colour, spicy aroma, nicely carbed. Tastes great, but I'm struggling to describe it. I'm not usually a big fan of the style, but could be after this beer. The last commercial witbier I tasted had a baked-bean flavour to it. Not even a hint of that here. Coriander & orange yum. Good to have a beer that gets away from being either sweet or bitter. Thumbs up from SWMBO too. Thoroughly impressed by this one. Glad to have the recipe attached to the bottle.

3. Sqyre's Porter -- Dark in colour but still quite clear, good carbonation, I get a hint of vanilla & caramel in the aroma. Mouthfeel: seems like a big bodied beer to me (much like it's brewer? ). Very malty profile: flavour reminds me of something, I'm searching for words, some caramel & vanilla. Finishes quite sweet. I like it.


----------



## Jye (8/8/07)

Zizzle said:


> I'm surprised this was ready and carbed up. As for the lids, I thought I proved I had arms of steel when I thoroughly embarrassed Jye in an arm wrestle at the swap?



Ive already hit the weights and protein... your going down at the next swap


----------



## Chad (8/8/07)

I have been reading the comments on my Witbier and am happy that everyone is more or less enjoying it.
I was having second thoughts about doing a light beer in the beginning, but in the end thought it might be something different to balance out all the stronger beers a bit. This is the first time I have tried this Wit recipe, and looks like it might be a winner. I only have a few bottles of it left for some comps. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## browndog (8/8/07)

> . Browndog's American Amber Ale -- I must say that I was looking forward to this one, based on Ross having a big rap on Tony and the other reviews so far. Much darker than I expected. Small head. I couldn't get much aroma, slight hoppyness maybe. Initial taste is all bitterness to me. Seems to blast my wussy taste buds. I actually get a soapy taste that feels like it coats my tongue. Lingering bitterness. Too much alcohol, feeling the effects more than tasting it. I hope all that acid and alcohol doesn't do permanent damage to me taste buds Seriously, I think it needs more subtlety for me.



Zizzle, HTFU you IBU wimp  

next year you will get a boring old 28.5 IBU Hohum ale OK


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (9/8/07)

Jye said:


> My on suggestion would be to reduce the bitterness.



Jye :blink:


----------



## Jye (9/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> Jye :blink:



It pained me to write that


----------



## sqyre (9/8/07)

Zizzle said:


> 3. Sqyre's Porter -- Mouthfeel: seems like a big bodied beer to me (much like it's brewer?  ).



So you do remember me being in your mouth...and you said you were to drunk to remember anything.  

Sqyre...


----------



## Batz (9/8/07)

sqyre said:


> So you do remember me being in your mouth...and you said you were to drunk to remember anything.
> 
> Sqyre...




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## browndog (9/8/07)

sqyre said:


> So you do remember me being in your mouth...and you said you were to drunk to remember anything.
> 
> Sqyre...



HAHAHAHAhahahahah.......

My vote for funniest post of the year. Well done Sqyre :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Zizzle (9/8/07)

sqyre said:


> So you do remember me being in your mouth...and you said you were to drunk to remember anything.



Don't be modest big boy, you wouldn't fit, remember. That's why you had to go find Sean.


----------



## Chad (9/8/07)

*13. Mothballs - AAA. Keg conditioned good to drink now.*

Appearance - Very deep amber colour, and very clear. No lacing on the glass but good head retention.

Mouthfeel - Had a good deal of body, but not so much that it was cloy (I love the sound of that word :lol: )

Aroma - Low hop aroma and malty. A very good balance.

Flavour - A definite malt profile, but maybe just a fraction too much as it hid the hops a bit. The hops needed to come through just a little more.

Overall - This beer seems to be pretty much to style. Personally, not a style that I can drink heaps of in one go, but a great beer non the less.


----------



## InCider (9/8/07)

Zizzle said:


> Don't be modest big boy, you wouldn't fit, remember. That's why you had to go find Sean.


He found me! :wub:


----------



## Screwtop (9/8/07)

15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier

Appearance: Poured with a slight brown head, a little lacing, lasted reasonably well. Good carbonation and colour is to style.

Aroma: Choc/malt. No yeast or alcohol. Very clean balanced towards malt.

Flavour: Choc up front maybe a hint of coffee with a choc malt finish and good carbonation. Dry with moderate bitterness, good clean beer.

Mouthfeel: Light/Medium body. Carbonation is good.

Overall: This is a very good beer, and one of my favourite styles, the choc aroma and taste were balanced so well with just the right amount of bitterness and a good dry finish. Could have spent the night drinking just this beer very easily. - Well done - Recipe please.


----------



## Tyred (10/8/07)

8. Bonj - Pilsner

Nice and clear. Couldn't get a head out of it but it appears to be well carbonated. Some sort of hoppy aroma. Not too sure. Tastes nice but I can't really identify anything in it. Doesn't appear to have a malty flavour but I don't appear to be getting any bitterness either. It could be that it's so well balanced that I can't tell.
Thanks for another very nice beer
Time to relax and enjoy.


----------



## Batz (10/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> 15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier
> 
> Appearance: Poured with a slight brown head, a little lacing, lasted reasonably well. Good carbonation and colour is to style.
> 
> ...




That sounds like the best beer I have read about yet,wish I had one right now

Batz


----------



## NickB (10/8/07)

Wish I had ANY beer now..... I'm not only stuck at work, but some bastard at Splendour in the Grass last weekend gave me a cold as well...So even if I wanted a beer, it may as well be a VB Gold, coz I can't taste anything.....

Eagerly awaiting this freaking cold to dissipate so I can get stuck back into the case swap beers..... Oh well, at least I've got the internet working tonight at work, and plans to brew over the weekend.....

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/07)

Batz said:


> That sounds like the best beer I have read about yet,wish I had one right now
> 
> Batz



Right down your alley Batz, on the dry side, great aroma and flavour all in balance I thought..


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/07)

14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown 

Appearance: Poured with a good pale head, little lacing, did not lastl. Good carbonation with great colour to style.

Aroma: Yeast and alcohol little malt. 

Flavour: Sweet and high alcohol maybe a hint of crystal and sugar medium carbonation. Sweet with low bitterness, very estery, alcohol warmth present.

Mouthfeel: Full body, high alcohol. 

Overall: This beer may benefit from ageing, presently alcohol is covering all of the other characteristics of this beer even the yeast.


----------



## InCider (10/8/07)

NickB said:


> ... but some bastard at Splendour in the Grass last weekend gave me a cold as well...So even if I wanted a beer, it may as well be a VB Gold, coz I can't taste anything.....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Nick



Just before anyone else said it..*ahem* "splendor in the Khyber..."

Thanks Sqyre for the work, and thanks Zizzle for the family secret.  

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/07)

InCider said:


> Just before anyone else said it..*ahem* "splendor in the Khyber..."
> 
> Thanks Sqyre for the work, and thanks Zizzle for the family secret.
> 
> InCider.




Had some funny Tok Bilong Pisin response but thought better of it. :lol:


----------



## winkle (11/8/07)

*17 - NickB -Very Ordinary Bitter*
Bottle conditioned, went from bottle to jug to Pint glass.
Poured a hazy, red-brown with a reasonable sized offwhite head. Malty - toffee nose. Toffee maltyness with maybe a hint of citrus? are well married together leading to a big lingering bitter finish. Palate seems a bit on the thin side. The bitter finish is slightly on the high side for my taste. Overall a good beer Nick, I'd mash at a slightly higher temp to up the body and balance the bitterness but that's probably just me.


----------



## winkle (11/8/07)

*AAAs head to head*

*5 Browndog - Tittie lable*
This beer presents beautifully - rich red colour with a smallish (disappearing) head. Malty aroma with hoppy notes and some citrus. Big hoppy flavours well blended with a strong malt backbone. Alcohol is well hidden, mouthfeel is good. I had to fight the others at the bar to keep my pint after giving them a sample. I really liked this beer - complex blend of flavours and texture works well, well done - almost as much as I liked the lable.

*13 Mothballs*
Again a lovely shade of red with a small head. Strong malty aroma. Rich malty flavour balanced with citrusy hops. Sticky , chewy mouthfeel somewhat annoying at first but by the end of the glass I'm looking for more - lingering bitter/sweet finish. Another good one, I'd probably give it to BD on points simply since I had his first and was more soberer then. You guys have got me looking at brewing up one of these babies.


----------



## winkle (12/8/07)

*3 - Sqyre - CAPS LOCK PORTER.*
Another good looking beer, a nice clean deep red/brown (in a coke sort of way) with a coarse off-white head. Sweet malty - brown sugar nose. Sweet malt flavours with hints of golden syrup?, rich full mouthfeel continues all the way to a sweet finish. Obviously a well made beer but slightly on the too sweet side for my palate mate.


----------



## NickB (12/8/07)

winkle said:


> Overall a good beer Nick, I'd mash at a slightly higher temp to up the body and balance the bitterness but that's probably just me.




Yeah, tell me about it. I really need to get an accurate thermometer.... Maybe I'll spring for one of those nice Mashmaster ones with the nice big face....

Cheers

Nick


----------



## berapnopod (12/8/07)

*Bconnery's Dark Mild*

Aroma: light malt and hop aroma. Hops are grassy/earthy. Medium/high esters.

Appearance: Poured with a thick head of off-white bubble. Looks long lasting. Colour appears as very dark brown - not sure about clarity.

Flavour: Strong malty flavour with a distinct tangy flavour (extract?). Some chocolate flavour in there. Little/no hop flavour. Finish is very dry, somewhat bitter and astringent.

Mouthfeel: thin body. Excessively high carbonation that creates a highly foamy mouth. This masks a lot of the flavours. Some astringency at the end.

Overall: Malt flavour appears right here. A light creaminess is present. The body is thin, which is OK for this style. Carbonation could be reduced for the next one.


Berp.


----------



## bconnery (12/8/07)

"carbonation could be reduced." 

Absolutely!

I am a big English beer man so I was very disappointed with the eventual carbonation level. 

I am finding balancing the AG carbonation levels a challenge so far. 

With kits and then extracts I had it down pat, x amount for ales etc, but the AG seems to introduce a complexity. I have got it spot on in some and way wrong in others!!

My advice for those who haven't had this beer yet is open it in advance and let it flatten a little...


----------



## bconnery (12/8/07)

Also, a little after the fact, and I've been at the club comp all day so I might not be the most coherent, but I have some feedback on a couple... (I've missed a few too. Sorry. )



FNQ Bunyip Smoked Porter. 

For me, perfect balance of the smoked with the porter backdrop. Especially once I let it warm up. 

For those who haven't drink this beer warmer. Can't say what temp but not out of the fridge. 

At colder temps I felt the smoked was dominant and all wrong. At the right temp the balance was perfect. Hint of smoked, great slight roast choc underneath in a nice body. 

If you haven't posted the recipe Ned please do so!!



Chad's Wit. 

Beautiful pale colour. Lack of clarity could have been even more lacking but managed all right. Spices were not tasteable which many say means you have them just right. I would have said a little more orange and coriander but not bas nevertheless. 

Nice raw wheat bite..

This beer, made with one of the belgian wit liquids would be award winning I think, as was born out by the club comp today. 

An extremely drinkable and good example of the style, but just lacking that extra factor that the yeast would have provided.


----------



## winkle (15/8/07)

*#16 Tyred Pale Ale*

Hope your back on deck by now - bottle conditioned, poured a hazy red brown with good carbonation (a bit dark for style).Aroma is pretty good - reasonably citrusy. Flavour is malty with citrus to the fore but a bit more muted than I'd prefer, balance is pretty good as well. An ok beer all round but could do with the volume turned up a bit overall.

*#15 Zizzle's Schwarzbier*
Pours as black as a politicians sole with a small brown head and light to medium carbonation. True to style, this beer goes on to tick all the boxes then continues on to cross the T's and dot the I's. A good one Zizzle.


----------



## Screwtop (15/8/07)

3. Sqyre - Porter 

Appearance: Poured with a good tan head, little lacing, lasted reasonably well. Good carbonation with good dark colour to style.

Aroma: Beautiful toffee aroma, some malt with a little choc. 

Flavour: Chock and toffee, slight crystal sweetness medium carbonation. Low bitterness, well balanced.

Mouthfeel: Med body, good balance. 

Overall: This beer has a signature, I quite liked the burnt toffee aroma and flavour reminiscent of some English beers. Slightly sweet but nice. Bruce you should develop this beer, it has a "Something" in the aroma and flavour that stands alone. Very Nice.


----------



## berapnopod (16/8/07)

*Fixa's Vanilla Bourbon Porter*

Aroma: Rish creamy aroma with some alcohol in there. I get the hints of vanilla and lots of caramel and dark sugars from the bourbon. Smells quite alcoholic.

Appearance: Very thin head - forms a ring on the glass, but supported by substantial carbonation. Colour is a very dark brown, almost opaque. Difficult to judge clarity, but on pouring it looked good.

Flavour: Straight away a hit of rich dark sugars and alcohol. Beautiful vanilla hint in there that is masked by the bourbon quality. Medium/low bitterness does not interfere with flavours too much. FInish is warming, dry, slightly acidic and very alcoholic.


Mouthfeel: Full body, very pronounced creaminess. Carbonation is medium, with a slight carbonation bite. Very clear alcohol warmth (I'll be sleeping well tonight).


Overall: What a great beer, Fixa! It is rich and creamy and caramelly. Love the bourbon and vanilla touches, they really make this beer. The bourbon more so than the vanilla. Did you add vanilla, or is this just from the wood that aged the bourbon? Bitterness is spot on. Not too strong to overpower the dominant caramelly flavours, but strong enough to cut through them. How much alcohol is in this one, since it feels like a lot. I am hesitant to have a guess but after a few sips, I am less hesitant and will say its around 10%.
Summary: excellent job Fixa. One of my favourite beers this year!


Berp.


----------



## fixa (17/8/07)

Cheers mate :beer: 

Yes, i added Vanilla as well. The beer was around 7% before the bourbon was added, so not sure what it would be after that, plus primimg sugar...

Glad you liked it, it's one of my fav's too!


----------



## Tyred (17/8/07)

3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter

Initial smell from the bottle on opening was chocolate.Smallish off white head (but that may be the way I poured it). Still getting a smell of chocolate topping now that it's in the glass. Nice and dark as a porter should be. Nice dark flavour but I'm not sure what that is - chocolate malt & a little roast perhaps ? I'm basing that on a porter I made recently.Carbonation good, but mouthfeel appears a little thin ? Head (although small) appears to be lasting well (over halfway through the glass).

All in all very nice (yet again) and easy to drink. However, next test I probably won't have a pint of LCPA before starting.


----------



## InCider (17/8/07)

I love Xmas - whether it be in July or December. The comeraderie, great beers and getting together with all of the Brewerhood: our mates, is the highlight on my calendar.

And then there is all these great beers. I was a kid in a toyshop after these were all cooled down. Yum.

You all make some bloody great beers and...ahem..cough... I've finished them all off.  I love them too much!

And thanks again to Winkle and Anna - letting us renovate ourselves on the fine beers. You did an excellent job of looking after us, and putting us up. And putting up with us.  

Not long now till we go to Sqyres. Zizzle, let's get our own door before we rock up! :super: 

InCider.


----------



## Jye (17/8/07)

*Bring on the Pale Ales*

*Frogman - K&K APA*

Apperance - Lite amber with a very bubbly head which dies away to a white layer. Lots of bubble and high carbonation which came through in the mouth feel.

Aroma - Very nice, reminds me of my amarillo/simcoe APA.

Taste - Mmmm more amarillo. Dry and low malt backing up the hops.

Overall - Great beer and definitely try the same hops when you go AG.

*Tyred - Pale Ale*

Apperance - Dark amber and nearly brown. Creamy off white head that forms a creamy layer.

Aroma - Not a lot except a touch of caramel.

Taste - First mouthful I get smoke :blink: This is backed up with some malt and caramel. No hop flavour but very balanced bitterness.

Overall - More of an amber ale than pale ale and I have no idea where I get the smokiness.

*bconnery - 9 Squared*

Ive had this before and just enjoyed it in front of the TV, cheers Ben :chug:


----------



## berapnopod (17/8/07)

*Stillscottish's Belgian Brown*

Aroma: Low aroma overall. Some caramel, some alcohol, some esters, but not much else.

Appearance: The beer poured on the flat side although in the glass now it looks like it is supported by reasonable carbonation. But not head unfortunately. Deep red/brown colour. Good clarity.

Flavour: Strong esters initially. Good hit of toffee. Bitterness is in the right plkace, just gets rid of the sweetness. Finish is dry, mildly bitter, with a toffee flavour and somewhat hot.

MOuthfeel: Medium/full body. Very slight astringency, which is masked by residual sweetness. Alcohol warmth, but also some hotness from esters and higher alcohols.

Overall: I dunno if it is my glass that killed tha head, but if not, I suggest add 250g wheat malt next time. It will give you the nice belgian lace. The flavour is very estery, as a belgian should be, but also hot, which suggests to me that the fermentation temperature was too high. There is a great toffee flavour in there, and the hops levels are well balanced. Maybe try a different yeast strain to avoid high temp fermentation problems? But don't get me wrong, its a very good belgian beer! Oh, perhaps some more munich malt to increase the creamy malt edge to that, but I get the feeling you might tell me it is made with 50% munich  


Berp.


----------



## stillscottish (17/8/07)

1kg munich and 500g wheat in it 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=230332

You were right about the fermentation temp. Even in my 100 can cooler surrounded by 2l frozen bottles it took off like a train and pushed about 3 litres through the air lock.

Addressing the carbonation issue, when I bottled these in the past I used about 3/4 the sugar needed as they would be aged for over a year. I think now that as this batch was for drinking sooner, I should have used the full amount.

Thanks for the comments. I'm not sure whether to post my reviews as they are all along the lines of "it's beer, it's good".

Campbell


----------



## berapnopod (18/8/07)

stillscottish said:


> 1kg munich and 500g wheat in it
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=230332
> 
> You were right about the fermentation temp. Even in my 100 can cooler surrounded by 2l frozen bottles it took off like a train and pushed about 3 litres through the air lock.



Well, one out of three ain't bad 

If you had that much wheat in there, I am suprised it came with so little head especially since you did a single infusion mash. There is always the chance it was my glass, so we'll have to see how others get on with it.


Berp.


----------



## Stuster (18/8/07)

Berp, love your reviews. Couldn't help butting in here. Hope it's ok for a non-Queenslander to comment in this thread.

I'm not sure that the wheat malt is the trick for head retention really. It is often suggested as a cure for low head retention, but I've managed to make a wheat beer with almost no head before. From what I've read, it's not only me.  

It may well be the fusels that you are tasting that are causing the low head retention. This BYO article has some good info on this topic, and suggests that yeast health and a healthy fermentation are key. I'd say that it might be the vigorous fermentation that's caused it here. Of course, it might just be your mucky glasses.


----------



## Tyred (18/8/07)

19. Berp - Dry Stout

Small head. A nice deep black colour. A nice toasty flavour up front. I haven't noticed and bitterness. I cannot discern any real aroma. Lightly carbonated but appears to be leaving some lacing around glass. Another nice drinking beer.


----------



## berapnopod (18/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Berp, love your reviews. Couldn't help butting in here. Hope it's ok for a non-Queenslander to comment in this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure that the wheat malt is the trick for head retention really. It is often suggested as a cure for low head retention, but I've managed to make a wheat beer with almost no head before. From what I've read, it's not only me.
> 
> It may well be the fusels that you are tasting that are causing the low head retention. This BYO article has some good info on this topic, and suggests that yeast health and a healthy fermentation are key. I'd say that it might be the vigorous fermentation that's caused it here. Of course, it might just be your mucky glasses.



Hey Stuster,
If a non-Queenslander should not comment, then I should shut up now. I am still considered a blow-in, after being here for 9 months. I reckon I only have 9 years, 3 months to go now. 

Malted wheat certainly has worked for me, but i agree other things can affect head retention. In fact, I too am in the same boat as you where I have made a hefeweizen (60% malted wheat) and had as much head as a glass of coke. Could indeed be the vigorous fermentation. I know that leaving your mash between 55 and 65C (not sure of these numbers) for too long can also be detrimental to head.

Since Stillscottish's beer was made with considerable wheat and a single infusion mash, I would tend to agree with you that it is a probably a result of the fermentation side of things. But having said that, I still wouldn't be suprised if it was just my glass.

Berp.


----------



## berapnopod (18/8/07)

*Tidalpete's Scottish 80/-*

Aroma: Pronounced estery nose - like candy. Other than that, there is not much aroma.

Appearance: Unfortunately poured without a head (now I am really starting to worry about my glass cleaning). Very dark red colour, clarity hard to assess but looks good.

FLavour: Toffee flavours initially, with the same ester in there. Some alcohol tasted initially as well. Bitterness is subdued. The toffee lingers all the way through to the finish. Finish, apart from the toffee is very dry, clean and slightly acidic.

Mouthfeel: Medium/full body. Medium carbonation which gives a slight carbonation bite at the end, and I am assuming this is the source of the acidity.

Overall: This is a very clean drinking beer. Feels like the alcohol is higher than I would expect for an 80/-. The flavour is dominated by a rich toffee/drak sugar flavour which goes very well with this beer. The toffee does tend to linger a bit too long for my taste. Hops are in the right place for this style - nowhere obvious. Well done!


Berp.


----------



## stillscottish (19/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Berp, love your reviews. Couldn't help butting in here. Hope it's ok for a non-Queenslander to comment in this thread.
> 
> I'm not sure that the wheat malt is the trick for head retention really. It is often suggested as a cure for low head retention, but I've managed to make a wheat beer with almost no head before. From what I've read, it's not only me.
> 
> It may well be the fusels that you are tasting that are causing the low head retention. This BYO article has some good info on this topic, and suggests that yeast health and a healthy fermentation are key. I'd say that it might be the vigorous fermentation that's caused it here. Of course, it might just be your mucky glasses.



Slight thread hi-jack.

Good article Suster.
I cracked a keg of a speckled hen clone last night and it poured with a very small head. Admittedly it came from my smoothest pouring tap (I'm still experimenting with beer line lengths) and it's only been kegged 2 weeks but 2 different glasses, both chilled and definitely clean gave the same result.

The thing it has in common with the Belgian strong is they are both high alcohol, the speckled hen is 6.9%, and both had an amount of sugar in them.
I an still trying to educate my beer palate but the speckled hen tasted a bit estery/fusely (if that's what it was).
It has a definite banana flavour.
I don't have the recipe here at work but yeast was either Nottingham or SO4.
The fermentation didn't seem over vigorous .

All my other brews since I started kegging have great heads.

I would guess that bigger beers with more fermentables are fermenting hotter than my simple cooling efforts can cope with. Unfortunately a fermenting fridge is not an option my marriage will allow.
It looks like I'll have to leave brewing bigger beers to the cooler months.

I would brew the speckled hen again but adjust the grain bill to bring it down to a more appropriate alc level (I'm having to adjust my recipes due to much higher efficiencies since I got my own grain mill).
It will be interesting to see how it compares to this one.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (19/8/07)

14 StillScottish - Belgian Brown 

Pored a deep toffee red-brown with a small diminishing head, lite carbonation. Toffe and esters upfront with a small apperaance of stone fruit in the aroma. Flavour is on the money (despite a odd alcoholic note- unsurprising after reading the production problems!) Toffee with a smooth balanced finish supported by a noticable alcohol hit. Very good on a wet nite whilst watching the footy. Keep me a bottle if you do it again mate.

18 Fixa - Bourbon Porter

Handsome looking beer.
I avoid bourbon normally but this beer is still enticing. Vanilla up front bourbon notes to the back - deep red brown colour with a big red brown colour - big tan head. Lovely flavour mix - vanilla to the fore bourbon to the back = well done beer Fixa


----------



## berapnopod (20/8/07)

*FNQ Bunyip's Smoked Porter*

Aroma: estery and caramelly aroma. Some alcohol. No obvious smoke though.

Appearance: Poured with minimal head (I really washed the glass this time - honest!) Black colour - no idea about clarity.

Flavour: Toffee and caramel are up the front. Develops to a mild malty flavour, with a hint of diacetyl. Some chocolate. Underlying bitterness is in the back. A touch of sourness. Finish is dry, mildly bitter and slightly cloying (diacetyl?). No smoke flavour detected.

Mouthfeel: Medium/full body. Some creaminess. Carbonation is high and gives a significant carbonation bite.

Overall: This is a well balanced beer and is easy drinking, but I can offer a couple of suggestions for small tweeks: Drop the carbonation a bit and increase the bitterness. Or at least, thats what I would do for my taste buds. I didn't get any smoke in there. Not sure how you got your smoke in there, but I recently used 200g of moked malt in a porter and I can taste the smoke but it is not strong enough for me. The diacetyl in there is a positive as it gives the beer a new dimensino in that it is slightly creamy and gives that subtle kick that is like maltiness. Nice one, Ned!


Berp.


----------



## bconnery (21/8/07)

Bonj's Pilsner

Colour was nice. Looked good in my pilsner glass. 

Clarity seemed fine. 

Taste wise I can't give you much detail other than it washed down very nicely with burritos...


----------



## bonj (21/8/07)

#1 Winkle's Smokey Irish Red Ale

Opened with a noticeable fssst, which was a positive start. Poured with a nice head, which quickly dwindled to nothing (could be the glass...). Aroma is dominated by malt, but still noticeable hops.

I found the smokiness pleasant. Flavour is dominated by malt, probably a little unbalanced to my palate. I'd like a bit more bitterness there to balance it out. Clarity is possibly a little cloudy... not that it bothers me. I love the red highlights. Carbonation is good.

Thanks for the enjoyable beer winkle


----------



## winkle (21/8/07)

Bonj said:


> #1 Winkle's Smokey Irish Red Ale
> 
> Opened with a noticeable fssst, which was a positive start. Poured with a nice head, which quickly dwindled to nothing (could be the glass...). Aroma is dominated by malt, but still noticeable hops.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate, the beer is probably around six weeks past its prime - the smokiness is quite diminished now - not that it was OTT before. Dunno why its not holding a decent head, I've got a couple of glass bottles left - I'll see if they are the same when the flu gives me back my taste buds


----------



## InCider (21/8/07)

Winkle, could you review my "Ex-Girlfriend that I cheated on" stout? It's got a green cap and is my first cook up. I was going to share it, but got wankered and forgot :blink:  

Sean.


----------



## winkle (22/8/07)

No problems, I wondered what that was. I'll have to get over the flu first, must have caught it from the "Bonj in the Hunter" post 
With luck and drugs, I'll be drinking + tasting wot I drink on the weekend.


----------



## berapnopod (22/8/07)

*Frogman's K+K APA*

Aroma: Smells light with a citrusy note, but not what I was expecting from the hops. Its more like a lemon citrus. There is a slightly woody aroma in there that I recognise, but just can't place. hmmmmm.

Appearance: Thin head covers the surface of the beer and looks lasting. Very slight haze. Dark straw colour, which is a little light for the style, but looks good to me.

Flavour: Strong woody flavour again. Not sure what it is. Its not offensive, just unusual. Also lemony citrus flavours up the front. Some underlying malt in there. Finish is dry, a touch sour and moderately bitter.

Mouthfeel: Medium/light body. Medium carbonation appears to be at the right level. Some astringency (from the hops I guess)

Overall: Clean and refreshing. Its a well made beer, Frogman, and is easy drinking. I am puzzled by the odd aroma/flavour in there. Maybe a variety of hops? I would prefer a bit more of a malt backbone to the beer, and suggest you add a bit of crystal malt next time. That is, if your taste buds are like mine.


Berp.


----------



## Tyred (24/8/07)

10. TidalPete - Scottish 80/-

Quite a sweet smell noticed when I poured it. Almost like raspberry topping. Sadly I didn't get a head on this beer. Glass perhaps ? Deep reddish brown colour and it appears to be quite clear. A strange taste, but then I've never tried a scottish before. Light bitterness that I only started to notice after the third taste. I can't really identify any flavour (as in identify it) but it's a very easy beer to consume. While there is no head on the beer, carbonation is noticeable in the beer itself. Mouthfeel (to me) appears to be medium.

A nice drinking beer and I think that I will have to see if I can find some more examples of it before I try making one myself. Thank you for introducing me to this.


----------



## winkle (25/8/07)

*4- Jye - The Rye American*

Poured a murky, dull, light brown;kind of like a ginger beer. I hope the water restrictions haven't forced you to use unfiltered Brisbane River water mate? Anyway its got a good lasting white head with some lacing, good carbonation, and a fruity (citrus) aroma. Full palate, citrus flavours leading to a dry bitter finish. Interesting beer Jye, I'd like to try it again when you have beaten the clarity issue.


----------



## Jye (25/8/07)

winkle said:


> I'd like to try it again when you have beaten the clarity issue.



Ive got a feeling it cant be beat  It has 30% rye and I think thats the problem, the roggen I have on tap has 50% and looks the same.


----------



## winkle (25/8/07)

*1 -Winkle - Smoked Irish Red*

Don't worry I'm not rating my own beer.  
The head retention issue that we (almost all) seem to have suffered from in the case swap is due , I think, in part to the PET bottles or their caps.
I had bottled a few "king browns" with the my case swap beer using the same amount of priming sugar, all the caseswap batch was bottle conditioned.
This one after pouring retained a decent head in both (not very clean) glass and jug.
View attachment 14504


And this is the same beer after 20 minutes (I need to HTFU)
View attachment 14505


Much better result, worth keeping in mind if you're entering a beer in competition where both types of bottles are accepted.


----------



## TidalPete (25/8/07)

winkle said:


> *1 -Winkle - Smoked Irish Red*
> 
> Don't worry I'm not rating my own beer.
> The head retention issue that we (almost all) seem to have suffered from in the case swap is due , I think, in part to the PET bottles or their caps.
> ...



You could well be on the money there Perry? I bottled my surplus 80/- in tallies that gave me a reasonable head when poured. All gone now . Have never bottle-conditioned in PETS before. Perhaps someone else could comment on this?

:beer:


----------



## Tyred (25/8/07)

4. Jye - American Rye

I think I'm having some sort of problem with my glass as the head didn't last long after I had poured it. Rather murky looking even after a couple of weeks in the fridge at 4 degrees. Nice tasting without sweetness and a faint bitterness. I can taste some sort of hops in there which would be the cascade [only because it's on the bottle]. A nice easy beer to drink. Thanks to Jye for introducing me to this style.


----------



## Screwtop (25/8/07)

2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007

Not reviewing, tried a bottle last night, has carbed ok, so should be ok now.


----------



## InCider (25/8/07)

Screwtop said:


> 2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007
> 
> Not reviewing, tried a bottle last night, has carbed ok, so should be ok now.



Same for mine. All ready to go.

InCider.


----------



## browndog (26/8/07)

I only had Incider and Screwy's bottles to go and thanks to their go ahead, my case is now done and dusted. I've got a shocking palette, I'll leave the detailed reports of individual beers to the likes of Berp and Screwy. I'd just like to say I enjoyed *all* the case swap beers. Frogman has shown you can make a great K&K beer and the AG boys lived up to their usual standards. Being an out and out ale man, I am going to give my *Beer of the Case* award to Fixa for his Vanilla Bourbon Porter, this beer was right up my alley. Bring on the xmas swap. :beerbang: 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tyred (26/8/07)

13. Mothballs - AAA

Nice and clear. Nice deep amber colour. Slightly sweet smell on pouring. Messed up the pour and got a massive head on it. Head appears to be holding well. Head is an off-white colour. Taste mmmmmm... yummy. Can't work out what part of the taste I like. Head lasts to the end of the glass. A very nice drink, which at one bottle, doesn't last long enough.


----------



## bonj (26/8/07)

#11
Frogman's APA. 

I have to echo the reviews above. Was a great beer. On the dry side, which I like, and nice hop aroma and flavour. If I could have made a K&K like this, it would have delayed my move to AG most definitely. Thanks Frogman! SWMBO and I thoroughly enjoyed this one.

#5
Browndog's AAA

Well, I have to say it wasn't as "big" as I was expecting. The colour is more of a reddy-browny than an amber. Having said that, I'm really enjoying this beer. SWMBO is also a fan. Love the malt profile, and the hops too. Carbonation was fine on mine. Not highly carbed, but nicely for the style I think. And at 6.6%, after Frogman's it's giving me a nice buzz. Thanks immensely Browndog! Another masterpiece from you, mate.

-Bonj

edit: spelling


----------



## fixa (27/8/07)

browndog said:


> Being an out and out ale man, I am going to give my *Beer of the Case* award to Fixa for his Vanilla Bourbon Porter, this beer was right up my alley.



:super: 
Cheers Mate, I'm Glad you liked it. It's my Favourite beer i've made so far!!! :beer:


----------



## Tyred (28/8/07)

11. Frogman - K&K APA

Very clear. Nice head that appears to be holding. Carbonation level good. 
Citrusy aroma. Very crisp with with a hoppy flavour to the fore. 
A nice beer to watch a lunar eclipse with.


----------



## frogman (29/8/07)

6. FNQ Bunyip - maybe a smoked Porter

Poured with a nice head that lasted most of the way through the glass.
I thought I detected a slight citrus aroma. 
Very subtle smokiness, but enough.
I think you got it right.
Really enjoyed it.

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## frogman (29/8/07)

Tyred said:


> 11. Frogman - K&K APA
> 
> Very clear. Nice head that appears to be holding. Carbonation level good.
> Citrusy aroma. Very crisp with with a hoppy flavour to the fore.
> A nice beer to watch a lunar eclipse with.



Really glad to here that you all seened to enjoy this beer.
Have taken the lack of malt comment on board and added 200g LDME to the batch I have fermenting now.
2nd hop addition done last night.
Still have three in the cuboard and 1 in the fridge.
After the 2 I took around to Ross' the other evening and hope the next batch is to the same standard as this.
I think this will become one of my staple beers.

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## frogman (29/8/07)

3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter

Poured with a good head that died quickly.
Strong burnt toffee smell.
nice carb level
Left a bitter taste on my tounge.
Didn't stop me pouring the other half and drinking it as well.
Enjoyed it but it left me with cordial throat.

FROGMAN


----------



## frogman (29/8/07)

7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter

Poured with a good head that lasted most of the glass.
sweet to the nose. smells nice but I can't put a name to the smell maybe a pear liquer nose.
Good carb.
My second glass had some sediment chunks in it but that could be the fact its my Xth drink for the evening.
The more I smell it the more I think of pear.

Tastes Great. Another winner for the K&K guys......


FROGMAN.


----------



## winkle (1/9/07)

Just to complete my case, and thanks to all for some memorable beers - all were good to very good.
*2- Screwtop - Kolsch*
Very pale straw with a slight chill haze/yeast. Very good carbonation - small bubbles lazily rising to a small dense persistant head. Slight citrus note in the aroma that carried through to the flavour. Refreshing and quite clean with a hint of honey, lite bitter finish - bring on Summer.
*7 - Incider - CD Porter*
Poured a deep brown with a slightly coarse head and nicely carbonated. Sticky toffee aroma and flavour well balanced to give a plesant malty finish - good one mate.


----------



## bconnery (1/9/07)

Mothballs amber

Hop flavour has faded a little no doubt but still very nice. 

I loved the colour of this beer. Beautiful deep red hints. 

Nice malt level. Drinking this side by side with browndogs would do this one a disservice I feel. 

It is a very different beer of the same style. A "light" AAA as it were at 4.x% compared to something like high 5's or 6 but not lacking in hop or malt. 

Very tasty.


----------



## Chad (1/9/07)

*15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier - bottled 24/7/2007*

Appearance - Nice thick tan coloured head with fine bubbles, but faded quickly.

Mouthfeel - Thin to medium with just the right carbonation level.

Aroma - Almost no hop aroma, but did have a great roasty aroma. I couldn't detect anything funky. Really clean.

Flavour - Had a nice roasty flavour with a slight hint of coffee. Much like the aroma, this was really clean.

Overall - I've only had a few examples of this style, but this style is definitely growing on me, and your beer has just reinforced that. I wish I had another one to follow up with.


----------



## bconnery (2/9/07)

*2- Screwtop - Kolsch*

Nice pale gold. Not too carbonated but a nice level. 

Almost honey flavour at times as was said before. A very very drinkable beer with a great flavour all round. 

It had a lot of flavour elements similar to what my Nelson Sauvin ale was like very very early on leading me to think Jye's suggestion of NS in a Kolsch would actually be something work exploring...

I might look to make a good Kolsch first though...



Anyways, another top notch beer from the case!!


----------



## Tyred (2/9/07)

6. FNQ Bunyip - A Smoked Porter

Small head on this beer. Appears quite clear and very black. 
Faint chocolate aroma is there with a little caramel (?). There appears to be a slight burnt (smokey ?) flavour at the back of the throat upon drinking. 
Carbonation appears to be fine and the small head of the beer is holding. Yet another very nice beer to consume.


----------



## bconnery (2/9/07)

19 Berps Dry Stout

Great dark colour with a tan head. Carbonation level was good. 

Had a nice roast flavour but I like them very roasty so I personally found this a little sweet. 

Nice maltiness underneath.


----------



## Chad (3/9/07)

Woohoo, my case swap Witbier is now award winning, placing 2nd at the QAAWBG.


----------



## TidalPete (3/9/07)

Chad said:


> Woohoo, my case swap Witbier is now award winning, placing 2nd at the QAAWBG.



Well done Chad. :super: 
Am glad that I still have to sample this great effort as I will appreciate it all the more.

:beer:


----------



## winkle (3/9/07)

Chad said:


> Woohoo, my case swap Witbier is now award winning, placing 2nd at the QAAWBG.



Well done & deserved. :beerbang:


----------



## Chad (5/9/07)

*2. Screwtop - Klsch - Bottled 30 Jun 2007, drink after 01 Sep 2007*

Appearance - A light and very white head that lasted. The style states they are usually brilliantly clear, but being bottle conditioned this was pretty darn clear.

Mouthfeel - Low carbonation, but a high bitterness balanced it out. Had a nice dry finish which didn't linger.

Aroma - A very subtle fruity aroma, and I got hints of pear. For a very light beer, the aroma was just right.

Flavour - Almost no hop flavour which is good because it would have over powered the light fruity/spicy flavours. Had a slight tartness to it.

Overall - This is my first case swap which I was really looking forward to, not only to taste some great beers, but to also taste styles which I haven't had before. This beer is another fine beverage that covers both of these reasons. I had to read the BJCP while drinking this beer and found it to be a fine example. Well done.


----------



## Chad (9/9/07)

*8. Bonj - Bohemian Pilsner - filled from keg - lagered 4 weeks in keg. Drink whenever you want*

Appearance - Very light white head, but disappeared pretty quickly.

Mouthfeel - Medium to full bodied. Carbonation was probably just a bit under.

Aroma - Fantastic light hop aroma.

Flavour - Definitely had that rich malty flavour. Hops and bitterness were just a little under, maybe up the bittering slightly next time.

Overall - Pretty close to style and a very easy drinking beer in which the maltiness was just the right level to easily put down a few of these.


----------



## Tyred (14/9/07)

17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter.

Poured nice and clear but very little head. Looking through the glass it's a hazy, amber colour. Faint aroma but I'm not sure what it is (citrus ?. Slight bitterness up front which doesn't linger. I'm probably have it too cold (not cellar temp) to pick up more. Low carbonation but I understand that's what it's meant to be. 

Another very nice beer to consume. Thanks, NickB.


----------



## NickB (14/9/07)

Wow, I'm fairly surprised that people are picking up the citrus. I used First Gold to bitter which is probably where it's from. I have to say that this beer was much better after a few months in the bottle. The recipe is in the Xmas in July Recipe thread as well.

And yeah, I preferred it at cellar or room temp that's for sure!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (14/9/07)

Chad said:


> Woohoo, my case swap Witbier is now award winning, placing 2nd at the QAAWBG.




Look at you go! That was a fine example of the style Chad, congratulations.

PS: Thanks Chad, glad you enjoyed the Klsch.

Screwy


----------



## Tyred (15/9/07)

9. bconnery - Dark Mild

Large white frothy head. I got less than half a glass before the head filled it up. Very deep ambery brown colour. Almost unable to see through, but still appears to be very clear. I can't pick up any hop aroma but the head appears to keep on lasting. Definite malt hit in this one. Minor bitterness that only seems to be noticed a little after, but that may be a roast flavour I'm picking up on.

Never tried a mild before (like so many other types of beer) and I'm finding this quite to my liking. Thanks for introducing me to this style.


----------



## bconnery (16/9/07)

Tyred said:


> 9. bconnery - Dark Mild
> 
> Large white frothy head. I got less than half a glass before the head filled it up. Very deep ambery brown colour. Almost unable to see through, but still appears to be very clear. I can't pick up any hop aroma but the head appears to keep on lasting. Definite malt hit in this one. Minor bitterness that only seems to be noticed a little after, but that may be a roast flavour I'm picking up on.
> 
> Never tried a mild before (like so many other types of beer) and I'm finding this quite to my liking. Thanks for introducing me to this style.



Glad you liked it. Hop aroma isn't a feature of the style, generally at least, roast or chocolate etc flavours are...

Carbonation like that isn't  Not sure what happened there. 

It's a style I love. Check out the flavour of the week thread, I think there's one or else search the recipes and/or site. There are a few recipes around for this style...


----------



## Tyred (16/9/07)

15. Zizzle - Schwarzbier

Too dark to tell if it's clear. Further down the glass maybe. I got a small tan head, which appears to be holding. Can't smell any hops, but then I've just finished operating the BBQ. Light carbonation on the tongue. Light burnt taste (but that could be the BBQ as well). I think it's well balanced as nether hops or malt comes to the fore. A very easy beer to drink and a very nice beer to end the weekend with. Thanks.


----------



## Tyred (17/9/07)

7. InCider - Captain's Daughter Porter

Looks clear pouring from the bottle. Got a fair head from initial pour. Almost amber colour that appears to be well carbonated. Can't really pick much aroma from it. I can't pick any bitterness from hops. Perhaps a little sweetness partway through, but nothing overpowering. Head is lasting very well. There's some sort of flavour in there, but I cannot pick what it is. It's almost like a little sweetness but not enough for me to be able to nail down.

Another very nice beer, just wish I could work out what the flavour is.


----------



## Tyred (18/9/07)

18. Fixa - Bourbon Vanilla Porter

Quite dark, but appears clear when pouring from the bottle. Small off-white head that disappeared quite quickly, leaving a thin ring around the edge of the glass. Faint smell of vanilla. The vanilla smell is almost overpowered by an 'alcohol' smell. Not too sure how to put it. Quite a strong taste of bourbon (to me) evident at the front and throughout the mouthful. Body appears to be quite strong and there is moderate carbonation, even tho the head hasn't held. To my taste the bourbon is masking the hops.

Normally, I don't drink bourbon, but the blend of bourbon and porter is quite nice. Thanks Fixa for introducing me to a very nice blend.


----------



## BrewWench (19/9/07)

Would like to say Cheers to Ned for letting me try each of these beers with only a few to go. I reviewed each one with him and it was a lot of fun. 
Enjoyed all so far , some of the very sweet were not to my style, but still enjoyed, 
but do remember Fixas and was very yummy.
I did plan to review each beer , but it got lost some where from drinking it and then getting to the computer.
Perhaps i need the lap top at the bar fridge.
Just wanted to say thanks for the top beers :beer:


----------



## Jye (19/9/07)

*Screwtop - Klsch*

Great beer mate :chug: no winy characteristics which I dislike in this style, the only thing I can ding you on is the clarity but Ill let that slide since you bottle conditioned  and I cant talk after the american rye :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (19/9/07)

Jye said:


> *Screwtop - Klsch*
> 
> Great beer mate :chug: no winy characteristics which I dislike in this style, the only thing I can ding you on is the clarity but Ill let that slide since you bottle conditioned  and I cant talk after the american rye :lol:




Thanks Jye, appreciate your comments. Filtered then bottle conditioned with cane sugar trying for as good a clarity as possible. The colour was not what I expected from 87% WPils and 13% Powells Wheat. Directly heating the mash tun and the 90 min boil could have contributed to that. Liked the flavour produced by the Wyeast better than the prev batch using WL.


----------



## Tyred (21/9/07)

14. Stillscottish - Belgian Brown 

Small head which while thin appears to be holding. Light aroma - alcohol and maybe a little malt ? I can't smell any hops. 
Deep brown colour which appears to be clear. Quite sweet with a little bit of bitterness later on. 

Overall, very nice. Yet another style of beer that I have never tried before.


----------



## Tyred (22/9/07)

2. Screwtop - Klsch

Nice big white head. Very clear. Very faint smell - something sweet, possibly apple ? 
I can't taste any hops or notice any bitterness, but there is no sweetness either. I would assume that it is incredibly balanced between hops and malt.
Noticed lacing around the glass as it was emptied.
This is very nice. 
Thank you for introducing me to yet another style of beer that I have never tried before.


----------



## Screwtop (22/9/07)

Tyred said:


> 2. Screwtop - Klsch
> 
> Nice big white head. Very clear. Very faint smell - something sweet, possibly apple ?
> I can't taste any hops or notice any bitterness, but there is no sweetness either. I would assume that it is incredibly balanced between hops and malt.
> ...




Thanks Tyred,

Reviews by other brewers is why I take part in swaps.

Cheers,
Screwy


----------



## bonj (26/9/07)

#2 Screwtop's Koelsch

Aroma - wine like, perhaps some alcohol. No hops, a little malt.

Flavour - subtle breadlike flavour, a little malt. No perceptible hop flavour. Malt is definitely there, but quite light and dry.

Carbonation is perfect. Lovely head, that my glass just isn't doing justice to.

I quite like this one Screwy. It's only the second of this style that I've tried, so I can't comment too much about that end, but it seems to match the description I've read. SWMBO likes it too (She's finding it hard to find one of our brews that she doesn't like... a successful beer convert.)

Cheers :beer:


----------



## bonj (26/9/07)

Number 9, Number 9, Number 9, Number 9 (couldn't resist doing that)
bconnery's dark mild.

Aroma - malt and yeast driven
Flavour - delicious. malt and yeast flavour here too (well not yeast, but yeast derived). I'm getting some sort of Belgian character... can't describe it, or pinpoint it, but I like.
Appearance - Dark and heady. Head retension is great. Carbonation is quite high, which I like.

SWMBO didn't like it. Said it tasted like over ripe avocados


----------



## Screwtop (26/9/07)

Bonj said:


> #2 Screwtop's Koelsch
> 
> Aroma - wine like, perhaps some alcohol. No hops, a little malt.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the review Bonj, pretty well spot on for this batch. When it comes to an unfamiliar style I bring up the BJCP guidelines for a bit of a prelim of what to expect.

Screwy


----------



## Chad (6/10/07)

I've been pretty slack with my reviews so here are three more that I've had written down for a while;


* 1. winkle - Smokey IRA - bottled 19/6/07, drink it now big boy. *

Appearance - Nice red colour.

Mouthfeel - Medium carbonated, with no astringent finish.

Aroma - I didn't get a great deal from the aroma. There was a very light malt, but no hop or smoke.

Flavour - This is where this beer exceled. I'm not a big fan heavy smoked beer so fortunately for me the smokiness was low. I got a medium malty flavour, and there was a slight earthiness to it.

Overall - *Smooth*!! This was a really great beer and went down so easy. I think a bit more on the aroma hops would make this beer.


*17. NickB - Very Ordinary Bitter. Ready to drink (yes it's carbed LOW), consume at cellar temps for best result!*

Appearance - I didn't think it was quite clear enough.

Mouthfeel - Had to let it warm up a bit to drive some of the high carbonation off. I would have liked it to be just a fraction drier on the finish. Had a high bitterness.

Aroma - I don't know if it's a fruity aroma that you want in an ordinary bitter, but this has such a fantastic banana aroma. I don't know if banana is the flavour of the month for me, but I just loved it.

Flavour - I got a low malt profile. I couldn't get much more out of it due to the bitterness.

Overall - I thought it was a good beer, although I think it could be great if the carbonation and bitterness levels came down quite a bit.


*3. SQYRE -Caps Lock Porter*

Appearance - Light tan head which was very thick due to high carbonation, but didn't retain. Medium brown colour.

Mouthfeel - Very low bitterness. Had a very thin body.

Aroma - I had to let the beer warm up to release the aromas. I got a low roast and no burnt. There was a really low fruitiness, and little bit of toffee.

Flavour - Coffee on the back palette, with a light burnt and malty up front. Once again the beer had to warm up to get the goodness.

Overall - I originally poured a first glass and was all set to write a rather disappointing review. But then I poured a second glass after it had warmed up and this is when the beer came to life. For a porter I thought it was on the 'safe' side, as I was expecting just a little more out of it, but it would serve as a really good introduction to porters for newbies who want to try the style. The second glass went down so well compared to my first.


----------



## NickB (6/10/07)

Thanks for the review Chad!

I think I orginally had some Med. Crystal in the recipe, but for whatever reason it was left out. This I assume would have helped up the body a bit, and take the edge off the bitterness. Re: the carbonation, I didn't get this in the bottles I kept - all were carbed up nicely, but not high at all. If memory serves I only primed at 4g/L so unless you got a bit of extra sugar, I'm not sure where the bubbles are coming from!

Cheers


----------



## berapnopod (20/10/07)

Well, I've been overseas for the couple of months. Tough I know, but someone's gotta do it. I have about 5 or 6 left from the case. So.....

NickB's Very Ordinary Bitter.

First of all, sorry mate that it has taken so long. I thought I was only saving those that said they should be saved, and this one is a "drink now" - about 3 months ago. 

Aroma: Light chocolate and caramel aroma. Some esters, no hops.

Appearance: Poured with low carbonation (as you said and as is typical for an ordinary bitter). Very fine head forms a thin ring around the glass. Delightful rich red/brown colour. Brilliant clarity.

Flavour: Malty flvour is up front. Quite a bit of residual sweetness. Underlying hop flavour which balances well with the malt flavour. Good fruity ester profile as you would expect in this one. Finish is assertively bitter, and the bitterness lingers for a while. I am not sure if the bitterness is over the top or just a defining characteristic - its close to that line.

Mouthfeel: Low carbonation, but still gives a little carbonation bite. Body is medium/low. A bit thicker than I expected and may be due to the residual sweetness I am tasting.

Overall: Great beer, NickB. It has held itself up very well over 3 months, which is usually waaay beyond the use by date on an ordinary bitter. The bitterness is noticeably high, but as I said, if it is over the edge, it is not very far over  Apart from this, it has all the traits of a classic Bitter. Certainly better than some of the Bitters I tasted in the UK recently.


Berp.


----------



## NickB (20/10/07)

Awww, thanks man! You're making me blush!

It thought the bitterness was spot on, but I have been accused of liking a really bitter beer!

Glad you enjoyed it!

Cheers


----------



## berapnopod (21/10/07)

*Screwtop's Koelsch*

Aroma: Light malt aroma with a hint of candi sugar esters. No hops. Some alcohol.

Appearance: The bottle was a slow gusher. Fine white, lasting head of medium thickness. Colour is gold and looks a little darker than a commercial Koelsch. Very good clarity.

Flavour: Floral and somewhat grassy hop flavour comes through first. There is an underlying malt flavour here, but hard to describe as it is quite well hidden. Some caramel I would say. The beer also tastes sweet. Finish is lightly bitter and dry. Reasonably clean. The esters are there, but to me tastes os a different quality than I would expect. My only guess is that it is the yeast strain and fermentation temp giving this ester profile.

Mouthfeel: Medium body which is increased by apparent sweetness (as is typical in this style). Carbonation is medium, so I don't know where the gush went.

Overall: A very pleasant and easy drinking beer. It is very close to an authentic Keolsch, but I would expect adifferent ester flavour to it. Sorry I can't be more exacting on this one. Its 90% there, but hard to say how to grab back the other 10%. Well done in any case!


Berp.


----------



## Screwtop (21/10/07)

berapnopod said:


> *Screwtop's Koelsch*
> 
> Aroma: Light malt aroma with a hint of candi sugar esters. No hops. Some alcohol.
> 
> ...



100% on the judging, ferment temp 16 pitched at 15, but AA only achieved 63%. The 2565 yeast is responsible for the characteristics it was mashed at 62 (50 min) and 70 (25 min). And the sweetness was due to attenuation issues with 2565 over 5 consecutive batches all different packs, changed yeast for batches after this one and had a little better results. Have one fermenting now, trying something different, but same low attenuation, down from 1.049 to 1.021 in 10 days, still going, but giving in. Had been told this was an aggressive strain, bollocks!

Thanks,
Screwy


----------



## berapnopod (16/11/07)

*Zizzle's Schwarzbier*

Aroma: Very light apple aroma with a touch of dark malt but otherwise clear of aromas.

Appearance: Good thick tan head that is long lasting. Beer is black and probably clear.

Flavour: Clean and crisp chocolatey and roasty flavour initially. No discernable hop flavour. Assertive hop bitterness that come have way through the mouthful and lingers long afterwards. Low to no esters. Slight touch of acidity.

Mouthfeel: Medium body. med/high carbonation. Very mild alcohol warmth. 

Overall: I was going to apologise for leaving this one in the fridge for so long, but I think the extended lagering has only done it wonders. This is a great schwarzbier that has agood dark malt flavour and assertive bitterness. I would think the only minor flaw is that the bitterness is slightly too hig, but other than that it is a beautiful drop!


Berp.


----------



## Zizzle (17/11/07)

Cheers Berp, pretty well matches my thoughts on that beer.

I can't remember what I did to stuff up the bittereness, but I do remember there was a stuff up on brew day.

I actually found a bottle of my case swap beer last weekend and took it to a party to try. It had changed quite a lot in that time, I was getting some licorice from it. I think I much preferred it young.


----------



## berapnopod (17/11/07)

*Incider's Captain's Daughter Porter*

Aroma: Prominent apple and sugary aroma. I don't think this is acetaldehyde. Other than that, very muted aroma.

Appearance: Very thin head supporrted by high carbonation. Red/brown colour - a bit light for a porter. Very good clarity.

Flavour: Dark malts with some raisin flavour initially. again some apple, which I am starting to suspect is acetaldehyde, which I would guess is a sign of early oxidation. No hop flavour. FInish is dry and mildly bitter.

Mouthfeel: Medium/full body with a significant carbonation bite. Slightly slick on the tongue (not sure of the source, but maybe some residual sweetness).

Overall: Carbonation's a tad high, but other than that it has a pleasant flavour of dark malts and dark fruits. Bitterness is well placed in the back, but not under-bittered. Overall: a good stock beer to have on a hot day like this (well, its always hot here).


Berp.


----------



## berapnopod (17/11/07)

...and that brings to an end the xmas in July case for me. Thanks to all for making some great beers in there. I thoroughly enjoyed it!

Wish I could join you all for the xmas xmas case swap in a few weeks, but I've been out of the homebrew scene over the last few months due to too much travel. Down to my last supplies of the old stuff but should get back into brewing in the next week. Thanks again all!

Berp.


----------

